# Singles who are for the "Love of Disney" - Part 4



## katydidbug1

Guess we need to start a new thread as the powers that be have closed our other one.  

Hope everyone has had a good Sunday...Bob is happily at work not being forced to watch the Oscars!!!


----------



## JDUCKY

Not having too Disney of a day.  Try to get over this head cold that someone gave me before she flew back to Las Vegas.  

j/k!


maybe.


----------



## Sha

feel better JDucky. Got some great weather coming in this week and the time change on Sunday


----------



## JDUCKY

Oh yeah...we lose an hour this weekend.  Great.  Daylight Savings is about worthless for as little time is spent on "slow" time anymore. And being this far south and east (compared to where I was before), it doesn't really have much effect. It is still mostly dark when I drop my DD off at the bus stop and it gets darker earlier in the evening.  Lose-lose for us down here, eh?


----------



## buena vista

Cait, thanks for posting first this time! I think my name defaulted to the thread originator last time when the moderators purged some flame-war pages from a while back. 

JD, I hope your cold goes away soon! The _nerve _of that person leaving you in such.. distress.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Yeah Tom, I think your name as the originator really kept people away!!! 
Good morning all, hope all is well.


----------



## Sha

buena vista said:


> Cait, thanks for posting first this time! I think my name defaulted to the thread originator last time when the moderators purged some flame-war pages from a while back.
> 
> JD, I hope your cold goes away soon! The _nerve _of that person leaving you in such.. distress.



either you start a new thread like Cait did or they take the last x amount of posts and move them and the first poster from that amount becomes the thread starter.


----------



## JDUCKY

buena vista said:


> Cait, thanks for posting first this time! I think my name defaulted to the thread originator last time when the moderators purged some flame-war pages from a while back.
> 
> JD, I hope your cold goes away soon! The _nerve _of that person leaving you in such.. distress.



I'm just sayin'. 







jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Yeah Tom, I think your name as the originator really kept people away!!!
> Good morning all, hope all is well.


----------



## sand2270

hola peeps


----------



## katydidbug1

I waited a bit to see if they were going to start a new thread before I started this one   They didn't seem to be doing it so I went ahead.

Hey we all need somewhere to do our happy trip dances 

Waiting on Bob to wake up....got a little bit of a list of things to do today and tomorrow.  I am so excited my favorite cousin is going to come and vist some time next month or in May.  He will be our first east coast visitor 

Oh can ya'll keep your fingers crossed, I had a phone interview on Friday for a small law firm here in town, they are going to call me tomorrow to schedule an inperson interview for either tomorrow afternoon or Wednesday morning.


----------



## Sha

katydidbug1 said:


> Oh can ya'll keep your fingers crossed, I had a phone interview on Friday for a small law firm here in town, they are going to call me tomorrow to schedule an inperson interview for either tomorrow afternoon or Wednesday morning.



of course

hmmmm no pink????


----------



## JDUCKY

sand2270 said:


> hola peeps



'sup?







katydidbug1 said:


> I waited a bit to see if they were going to start a new thread before I started this one   They didn't seem to be doing it so I went ahead.
> 
> Hey we all need somewhere to do our happy trip dances
> 
> Waiting on Bob to wake up....got a little bit of a list of things to do today and tomorrow.  I am so excited my favorite cousin is going to come and vist some time next month or in May.  He will be our first east coast visitor
> 
> *Oh can ya'll keep your fingers crossed, I had a phone interview on Friday for a small law firm here in town, they are going to call me tomorrow to schedule an inperson interview for either tomorrow afternoon or Wednesday morning.*



Crossing fingers *and* toes!


----------



## sand2270

JDUCKY said:


> 'sup?



very seasonal


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Yeah Tom, I think your name as the originator really kept people away!!!
> Good morning all, hope all is well.



 I guess I have that effect on people


----------



## buena vista

katydidbug1 said:


> Oh can ya'll keep your fingers crossed, I had a phone interview on Friday for a small law firm here in town, they are going to call me tomorrow to schedule an inperson interview for either tomorrow afternoon or Wednesday morning.



We are keeping our fingers crossed for you Cait! ... and *y'all* better not be completely losing your Boston accent!


----------



## buena vista

Sha said:


> either you start a new thread like Cait did or they take the last x amount of posts and move them and the first poster from that amount becomes the thread starter.



I was wondering how that happened. Well now we have a new play thread, and if anything wrong happens here, we can blame it on Cait.


----------



## Sha

buena vista said:


> We are keeping our fingers crossed for you Cait! ... and *y'all* better not be completely losing your Boston accent!



OMG! There are times she is really southern sounding (like when she was drugged).... but when she gets mad! The Boston is flying!


----------



## Sha

buena vista said:


> I was wondering how that happened. Well now we have a new play thread, and if anything wrong happens here, we can blame it on Cait.



 thanks for the LOL (needed that)


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> I guess I have that effect on people



LOL  I miss DISsing you. lol get it? DIS? lol Never mind.


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> LOL  I miss DISsing you. lol get it? DIS? lol Never mind.



 Yeah T, I get it .. it's all good.

You must so be looking forward to your next Disney adventure!! It's coming up soon!!


----------



## katydidbug1

Oh yeah sure, blame me....LOL

My Boston is still there, especially if I talk to my family or to Mel on the phone...makes Bob laugh....but there is alot of Southern there too.


----------



## Sha

katydidbug1 said:


> Oh yeah sure, blame me....LOL
> 
> My Boston is still there, especially if I talk to my family or to Mel on the phone...makes Bob laugh....but there is alot of Southern there too.



I have to say I loved it when you were on drugs (for your tooth)


----------



## Mr Smee23

oh yeah every once in a while the yankee really comes out....and it makes me laugh.


----------



## katydidbug1

Mr Smee23 said:


> oh yeah every once in a while the yankee really comes out....and it makes me laugh.



My husband is a SA!!!  in case anyone was wondering!!!


----------



## buena vista

katydidbug1 said:


> My husband is a SA!!!  in case anyone was wondering!!!



See, here we were having a civil conversation, and Cait comes out swinging.. at her own husband no less. I'm just gonna have to assume that SA means Sweet Arkansan


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> Yeah T, I get it .. it's all good.
> 
> You must so be looking forward to your next Disney adventure!! It's coming up soon!!



It is!!!! I always come snooping around the DIS when I have a trip coming up. Gotta get myself into the magic early.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> See, here we were having a civil conversation, and Cait comes out swinging.. at her own husband no less. I'm just gonna have to assume that SA means Sweet Arkansan



Or Southern American?
 haha


----------



## Sha

katydidbug1 said:


> My husband is a SA!!!  in case anyone was wondering!!!





buena vista said:


> See, here we were having a civil conversation, and Cait comes out swinging.. at her own husband no less. I'm just gonna have to assume that SA means Sweet Arkansan





jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Or Southern American?
> haha


----------



## Mr Smee23

Yup, thats it. Thats me, Sweet Arkansan.  Heaven forbid, that it could possibly mean anything else.


----------



## Master Mason

katydidbug1 said:


> I waited a bit to see if they were going to start a new thread before I started this one   They didn't seem to be doing it so I went ahead.
> 
> Hey we all need somewhere to do our happy trip dances
> 
> Waiting on Bob to wake up....got a little bit of a list of things to do today and tomorrow.  I am so excited my favorite cousin is going to come and vist some time next month or in May.  He will be our first east coast visitor
> 
> Oh can ya'll keep your fingers crossed, I had a phone interview on Friday for a small law firm here in town, they are going to call me tomorrow to schedule an inperson interview for either tomorrow afternoon or Wednesday morning.



you have a list, I'm shocked I tell you just shocked.


----------



## buena vista

Master Mason said:


> you have a list, I'm shocked I tell you just shocked.



Gregg, the real question is whether she has a list of all her lists..


----------



## Sha

Master Mason said:


> you have a list, I'm shocked I tell you just shocked.




Congrats on your win Gregg!


----------



## connorsmom911

Ah, catching up with you guys makes me laugh...out loud...so much so that my dis'er co-worker (who is surfing the boards across the room) asked me what was so funny.  It's nice when I just have to reply "oh, the boards" and she totally gets it!  Nuff said!!

Just chiming in to say hi!  Spring seems to be sneaking in up in the great white north, but I'm not holding my breath...that whole lamb/lion thing!

Counting down the days...

Hope you're all doing well!  Miss you guys a whole bunch!!


----------



## Dizmom0923

Me too...  I am never on here anymore, I am on FB so much.


----------



## twinklebug

katydidbug1 said:


> My husband is a SA!!!  in case anyone was wondering!!!



OK, I usually just hang in the rafters for these threads, but I have to know - Katy, what is an SA?

btw - nothing wrong with loosing that Bostonian accent and going southern. I tend to take on my sister's SC accent after I've chatted with her for a bit and noticed people will listen to a slight southern accent verses my usual Boston one


----------



## buena vista

twinklebug said:


> OK, I usually just hang in the rafters for these threads, but I have to know - Katy, what is an SA?
> 
> btw - nothing wrong with loosing that Bostonian accent and going southern. I tend to take on my sister's SC accent after I've chatted with her for a bit and noticed people will listen to a slight southern accent verses my usual Boston one



I don't want speak on Cait's behalf, but I'm guessing she was hinting at Bob being something of a Smart.. um,.. Aleck.. and not a Sweet Arkansan or a Southern American. Just a guess though


----------



## katydidbug1

buena vista said:


> I don't want speak on Cait's behalf, but I'm guessing she was hinting at Bob being something of a Smart.. um,.. Aleck.. and not a Sweet Arkansan or a Southern American. Just a guess though



I think Smart Aleck, would be as close as we can get here on the boards .....thanks Tom


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

connorsmom911 said:


> Ah, catching up with you guys makes me laugh...out loud...so much so that my dis'er co-worker (who is surfing the boards across the room) asked me what was so funny.  It's nice when I just have to reply "oh, the boards" and she totally gets it!  Nuff said!!
> 
> Just chiming in to say hi!  Spring seems to be sneaking in up in the great white north, but I'm not holding my breath...that whole lamb/lion thing!
> 
> Counting down the days...
> 
> Hope you're all doing well!  Miss you guys a whole bunch!!



Tracey! My wondertwin! How ya doin Margarita Mamma?


----------



## PirateMel

Mr Smee23 said:


> oh yeah every once in a while the yankee really comes out....and it makes me laugh.



 

Too cute!


----------



## PirateMel

Life is good when you can quote Disney and people 'get it'.

Are we there yet?????


----------



## katydidbug1

Hi All

I am home from my interview, and have already heard from one of my references that they have called...so keep your fingers crossed


----------



## PirateMel

katydidbug1 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am home from my interview, and have already heard from one of my references that they have called...so keep your fingers crossed [/QUOTE ]
> 
> Woo Hoo!


----------



## JDUCKY

katydidbug1 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am home from my interview, and have already heard from one of my references that they have called...so keep your fingers crossed


----------



## buena vista

katydidbug1 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am home from my interview, and have already heard from one of my references that they have called...so keep your fingers crossed



Positive thoughts your way Cait!


----------



## katydidbug1

OK...now that I have talked to Bob


I GOT THE JOB!!!!​


----------



## Sha

katydidbug1 said:


> OK...now that I have talked to Bob
> 
> 
> I GOT THE JOB!!!!​



YEAH!!!!!!!!!!! time to go shopping this weekend????


----------



## twinklebug

katydidbug1 said:


> *I GOT THE JOB!!!!*





So happy to hear! 

So... are they letting you keep your vacation plans?


----------



## katydidbug1

twinklebug said:


> So happy to hear!
> 
> So... are they letting you keep your vacation plans?



Yup, he was cool with my vaca plans for May....just gotta figure out if s summer family vaca is in the cards...we were hoping for June....but we'll see.  I get 2 weeks of vaca, and can take off time when he is off as well.  Which is a total bonus!!


----------



## JDUCKY

katydidbug1 said:


> OK...now that I have talked to Bob
> 
> 
> I GOT THE JOB!!!!​



YAY!!!


And good news on our end today, too!!

3 weeks until a whole new life here!


----------



## katydidbug1

JDUCKY said:


> YAY!!!
> 
> 
> And good news on our end today, too!!
> 
> 3 weeks until a whole new life here!



OOOHHH I think I know what you good news is...if its what I think it is...wooohooo...big move big changes, hope all goes smoothly


----------



## PirateMel

JDUCKY said:


> YAY!!!
> 
> 
> And good news on our end today, too!!
> 
> 3 weeks until a whole new life here!



WOO HOO!


----------



## PirateMel

katydidbug1 said:


> OK...now that I have talked to Bob
> 
> 
> I GOT THE JOB!!!!​



Awesome!
You will bedazzle him!


----------



## tawasdave

Congrats Mrs. Smee!!!


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

katydidbug1 said:


> OK...now that I have talked to Bob
> 
> 
> I GOT THE JOB!!!!​



WoooooooooooWheeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

katydidbug1 said:


> OK...now that I have talked to Bob
> 
> 
> I GOT THE JOB!!!!​



Good going Cait!!!!!!!! 



JDUCKY said:


> YAY!!!
> 
> 
> And good news on our end today, too!!
> 
> 3 weeks until a whole new life here!



That is SO AWESOME!!!!!!!

Here are some nanner dancers for all of you!!!!!


----------



## DisneyDadNY

Ahh - miss stopping by the boards for a while and all the good threads seem to disappear!  

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

DisneyDadNY said:


> Ahh - miss stopping by the boards for a while and all the good threads seem to disappear!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!




Hiya


----------



## disneyfanx3

JDUCKY said:


> YAY!!!
> 
> 
> And good news on our end today, too!!
> 
> 3 weeks until a whole new life here!



Yay that is great!!


----------



## DisneylandGuy22

Just wanted to stop by and say Hi.

I will be at the World from April 20th to the 30th


----------



## katydidbug1

DisneylandGuy22 said:


> Just wanted to stop by and say Hi.
> 
> I will be at the World from April 20th to the 30th



Hiya Brandon  

Ok, who is doing the May dance with me...really really can't wait 

Now I can do my packing list on my iPhone...there's an App for that


----------



## Auntie L.

katydidbug1 said:


> Hiya Brandon
> 
> Ok, who is doing the May dance with me...really really can't wait
> 
> Now I can do my packing list on my iPhone...there's an App for that



I can't do the May dance - hopefully will be doing the August dance!!  (my nephew's turning 8 then and the family will be at the World for it ...... and the kids are only little for a minute, right??)

I've been off the boards for a while so it was fun to see what everyone's up to.  Congrats to Mrs Smee and JDucky!!  And I'm enjoying the Boston talk - I'm still here in Central MA (originally a Boston girl) but I"m dreaming of FLA - all the time!!  

Spring is here!!    Have a great day!!

Linda


----------



## ttester9612

Hi everyone. I know I haven't been around in while, but it's been very busy at work.  Just wanted to let you know I haven't forgotten my favorite DisPeeps.  On a sad note, I might have to cancel my May trip, will know by the end of the month.


----------



## JDUCKY

ttester9612 said:


> Hi everyone. I know I haven't been around in while, but it's been very busy at work.  Just wanted to let you know I haven't forgotten my favorite DisPeeps.  On a sad note, I might have to cancel my May trip, will know by the end of the month.





Let's hope the end of the month brings better news!


----------



## Dizmom0923

I still don't know yet whether I will be able to go either T...I have court this week for a "BIG" ticket and a couple of other things that need to be sorted out.  Not giving up yet though...I will be there for 1st week of June for a family trip but I really need the May trip with friends!


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> Hi everyone. I know I haven't been around in while, but it's been very busy at work.  Just wanted to let you know I haven't forgotten my favorite DisPeeps.  On a sad note, I might have to cancel my May trip, will know by the end of the month.





Dizmom0923 said:


> I still don't know yet whether I will be able to go either T...I have court this week for a "BIG" ticket and a couple of other things that need to be sorted out.  Not giving up yet though...I will be there for 1st week of June for a family trip but I really need the May trip with friends!



I hope it works out for you both.


----------



## ttester9612

Well if I don't make it in May, I already have plans to go in October.


----------



## dismem98

ttester9612 said:


> Well if I don't make it in May, I already have plans to go in October.



We will totally miss you.  Please try and get there if you can.

Work is so sucky!!

Patty


----------



## katydidbug1

Good Morning my Dis Peeps....How is everyone today???

Things are going well here, especially with the new job!!!  Its making the weeks to May FLY!!!!

Not much else going on here, just waiting till the trip gets closer so I can do a  dance!!!


----------



## JDUCKY

dismem98 said:


> We will totally miss you.  Please try and get there if you can.
> 
> Work is so sucky!!
> 
> Patty



And vacations are Just Ducky!!


----------



## lyncecelia

Hey everyone, I'm new to DIS and thought I would say hi 

So, hi lol.  How is everyone?


----------



## Sha

Welcome Lyn... check out the other threads. Saw you were in Central Fl. We have a meet coming up in May if you havent found that.


----------



## lyncecelia

Hey Sha!  Even though I live in Central Florida I'm still an hour and 1/2-2 hours away.  So I think this year I'll need to pass.  But next year when I actually live in Orlando it might be easier


----------



## Sha

understand... im 90 minutes North myself. I have 4 stops to the World this month.


----------



## Mahorn

Auntie L  glad to see you around I started a NE meet thread check it out. I miss checking the Dis everyday but with my job and the kids I am so busy lately. I'll have to try to visit more often


----------



## DisneylandGuy22

Whooohoo just extended my trip by an extra 8 days. I will now be at WDW from April 15th to the 30th. 15 nights on property and at 3 different resorts. Hmmmm am i crazy? 

Oh and happy april fools day.....


----------



## Sha

Happy Easter everyone!

No Brandon... not crazy... just a Disney fan


----------



## Auntie L.

Mahorn said:


> Auntie L  glad to see you around I started a NE meet thread check it out. I miss checking the Dis everyday but with my job and the kids I am so busy lately. I'll have to try to visit more often



Hey Jenn - I was looking for the NE thread today and couldn't find it - it's weird how threads come and go sometimes   - I'll keep looking...

Happy Easter, Sha - and everyone!!  I had fun - and lots of candy!!  Oh, and booking extra days at Disney is cool , not crazy !!  

Linda


----------



## Auntie L.

Auntie L. said:


> Hey Jenn - I was looking for the NE thread today and couldn't find it - it's weird how threads come and go sometimes   - I'll keep looking...



Uh, OK - NEVER MIND - I just found the thread.  Don't know what's up with me (must be all the sugar!!) 

Linda


----------



## DisneylandGuy22

Hope everyone had a great Easter weekend!!!!


----------



## nutz2notz

I have read for a long time and thought I would join in.


----------



## nurse.darcy

nutz2notz said:


> I have read for a long time and thought I would join in.



Welcome Ann


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Hi Ann
Welcome to this crazy group!


----------



## ttester9612

Sorry guys...but May is a bust so you won't see me there.  Too much going on at work.   I'll just have to wait until October.


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> Sorry guys...but May is a bust so you won't see me there.  Too much going on at work.   I'll just have to wait until October.



so sorry about that Teresa.. you will be missed!


----------



## katydidbug1

ttester9612 said:


> Sorry guys...but May is a bust so you won't see me there.  Too much going on at work.   I'll just have to wait until October.



When I told Bob we were not going to get to see you next month he pouted....I think that means he is going to miss giving his favorite big sister a hug....We will miss you T!!!  It will be 2 years since you spent the day with a nervous Bob before he picked me up at the airport the first time.  Can you believe it...and it all started right here!!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

katydidbug1 said:


> When I told Bob we were not going to get to see you next month he pouted....I think that means he is going to miss giving his favorite big sister a hug....We will miss you T!!!  It will be 2 years since you spent the day with a nervous Bob before he picked me up at the airport the first time.  Can you believe it...and it all started right here!!!



Cait, its really hard to believe its been two years. . .Bob's nervousness translated into comic antics the entire day. . .I had more fun photographing him in the silly hats and doing his faces that day.  He was a nervous wreck. . .I am so happy it was a glorious meet and that today I can say I was there when they met. . .I enjoyed meeting your Bob and glad that I got to share in a "very little part of" the love that has made you two what you are today.


----------



## ttester9612

katydidbug1 said:


> When I told Bob we were not going to get to see you next month he pouted....I think that means he is going to miss giving his favorite big sister a hug....We will miss you T!!!  It will be 2 years since you spent the day with a nervous Bob before he picked me up at the airport the first time.  Can you believe it...and it all started right here!!!



It's been TWO YEARS...OMG how the time flies when your having FUN.  I'm so happy you found each other.  It's depressing knowing that I won't be there in May and will miss everyone.  Give Brother Bob a BIG HUG for me and we will just have plan for May 2011.


----------



## katydidbug1

Yup, its been TWO YEARS!!!  Been married over a year now   Time does fly when you are having fun!!!

TT I will give him a hug for you....and I think May 2011 is doable


----------



## ahoff

Teresa, I was looking forward to an EE ride with you!


----------



## ttester9612

katydidbug1 said:


> Yup, its been TWO YEARS!!!  Been married over a year now   Time does fly when you are having fun!!!
> 
> TT I will give him a hug for you....and I think May 2011 is doable



And don't forget to eat at Earle of Sandwich for me. 



ahoff said:


> Teresa, I was looking forward to an EE ride with you!



Augie...you know I was just thinking about riding it this time.  Oh well, I'll have another year to work on my nerves.


----------



## PirateMel

ttester9612 said:


> And don't forget to eat at Earle of Sandwich for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Augie...you know I was just thinking about riding it this time.  Oh well, I'll have another year to work on my nerves.



O C T O B E R


----------



## katydidbug1

PirateMel said:


> O C T O B E R



I expect text pics in October.

We decided yesterday, that after our June trip with DSD that its out last Disney trip for a while 

With Boston next summer, we need to save our pennies.


----------



## PirateMel

katydidbug1 said:


> I expect text pics in October.
> 
> We decided yesterday, that after our June trip with DSD that its out last Disney trip for a while
> 
> With Boston next summer, we need to save our pennies.



Boston?  when?


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Boston???
I see a mini meet in the future....


----------



## katydidbug1

PirateMel said:


> Boston?  when?





MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Boston???
> I see a mini meet in the future....



LOL....most likely will hit the road right after school is out for the summer.  No set dates yet, till we have the new school calendar.  But shooting for the first 2 weeks in June.  Can't wait to show Beth what a real city looks like...LOL


----------



## Sha

katydidbug1 said:


> I expect text pics in October.
> 
> We decided yesterday, that after our June trip with DSD that its out last Disney trip for a while
> 
> With Boston next summer, we need to save our pennies.



Oh my! No birthday trip??? I never thought I would see that happen.


----------



## DFD

PirateMel said:


> O C T O B E R





katydidbug1 said:


> I expect text pics in October.
> 
> We decided yesterday, that after our June trip with DSD that its out last Disney trip for a while
> 
> With Boston next summer, we need to save our pennies.





Sha said:


> Oh my! No birthday trip??? I never thought I would see that happen.





if we put our points together maybe we can figure something out.


----------



## Emtgirljen

katydidbug1 said:


> Yup, its been TWO YEARS!!!  Been married over a year now   Time does fly when you are having fun!!!



2 years! Time does fly!


----------



## katydidbug1

Emtgirljen said:


> 2 years! Time does fly!



Look who's posting....  

Best 2 years of my life


----------



## Emtgirljen

katydidbug1 said:


> Look who's posting....
> 
> Best 2 years of my life



I can imagine! 

Had to take a hiatus from the boards, with no pending trips in sight it was too hard to read all the excitement.


----------



## buena vista

katydidbug1 said:


> Can't wait to show Beth what a real city looks like...LOL


----------



## Sha

Guess this will compete with the DVC owners who are renting points... with exception that its a one time deal (per use year).

New option offers alternative to borrowing vacation points

Disney Vacation Club® has created a convenient new solution for Members who find themselves in need of additional vacation points to book a reservation.

This new option, designed as an alternative to borrowing from next year's allotment, allows Members the option of paying for a one-time assignment of as many as 24 vacation points from Disney Vacation Development, Inc., for $15 a vacation point ($13.33 plus $1.67 tax) to complete their reservation. (A receipt is available upon request.)

Members may use these vacation points to book Disney Vacation Club Resorts, Disney Collection Resorts, Disney Cruise Line® voyages, Adventures by Disney experiences and World Passport Collection resorts.

Note that this option is available once each use year, and the transferred vacation points are assigned only for the specific use year and therefore expire when used.​


----------



## katydidbug1

2 weeks 6 days till we are in the world    I so can't wait....and then again 3 weeks after that, and we MAY be taking a second child with us in June.  We did this in December, and for the most part is was great ...a few bumps but we worked it out.  We are thinking about taking the same child, Beth's BFF...she will have a much better time with someone other then Daddy and Cait to hang with!!!


----------



## twinklebug

74 days until BLT & VWL!!! Can't wait.

Kids have been on vacation this week and I so wanted to do something "fun" with them, but I think Disney has set the bar so high on the term "fun" it makes everything else look ordinary. I offered to take them into the Boston Aquarium today and got the "ho hum" reply.  Only at 5pm did they say "I wanted to do that!" Too late kiddos the place closes at 7!

Hey - I like the place  (prefer Mystic though )


----------



## tawasdave

katydidbug1 said:


> 2 weeks 6 days till we are in the world    I so can't wait....and then again 3 weeks after that, and we MAY be taking a second child with us in June.  We did this in December, and for the most part is was great ...a few bumps but we worked it out.  We are thinking about taking the same child, Beth's BFF...she will have a much better time with someone other then Daddy and Cait to hang with!!!



Hope you have a GREAT time...and to think..two years ago setting in Le Celliar with you and Mr. Smee having dinner..and look at ya now...Congrats!!!...


----------



## katydidbug1

tawasdave said:


> Hope you have a GREAT time...and to think..two years ago setting in Le Celliar with you and Mr. Smee having dinner..and look at ya now...Congrats!!!...



Thanks Randy!!!! Going to LeCellier again ths trip!!!


----------



## Emtgirljen

katydidbug1 said:


> 2 weeks 6 days till we are in the world    I so can't wait....and then again 3 weeks after that, and we MAY be taking a second child with us in June.  We did this in December, and for the most part is was great ...a few bumps but we worked it out.  We are thinking about taking the same child, Beth's BFF...she will have a much better time with someone other then Daddy and Cait to hang with!!!



I will be a second child if you'll take me with you....


----------



## katydidbug1

emtgirljen said:


> i will be a second child if you'll take me with you....



lmao


----------



## Master Mason

Will be in DL sometime Wed, Thursday, Friday, and early Saturday

Will have big news when I get back hopefully


----------



## katydidbug1

Master Mason said:
			
		

> Will be in DL sometime Wed, Thursday, Friday, and early Saturday
> 
> Will have big news when I get back hopefully



ok you can't do that and not tell us what kind of news....details!!!!


----------



## Master Mason

katydidbug1 said:


> ok you can't do that and not tell us what kind of news....details!!!!



Let's just say it involves a very shiny object


----------



## Sha

Master Mason said:


> Let's just say it involves a very shiny object



that is awesome Gregg


----------



## PirateMel

Master Mason said:


> Let's just say it involves a very shiny object



Ohhh Pretty Shiny!


----------



## Emtgirljen

Master Mason said:


> Let's just say it involves a very shiny object




Ooo, we loves the shiny.


----------



## buena vista

katydidbug1 said:


> 2 weeks 6 days till we are in the world    I so can't wait....



Looking forward to seeing you two (y'all) again!


----------



## katydidbug1

buena vista said:
			
		

> Looking forward to seeing you two (y'all) again!



Looking forward to seeing you three again


----------



## ttester9612

Oh...just rub it in... everyone going to DW or DL but me. 

On the bright side....have fun everyone and hopefully I'll see some of you in October.


----------



## Master Mason

Were back, had a great trip, went to lovely Bakersfield for 2 days for Grand Sessions, and then left as quickly as we could right after the last installation, made it to the park with an hour to spare.

We walked around a bit and rode pirates, and then as the park was clearing out after closing, we strolled around to the front of the Castle.  I asked Chris to marry me and she said yes 

I managed to surprise her, which isn't easy for me to do.


----------



## Sha

Master Mason said:


> Were back, had a great trip, went to lovely Bakersfield for 2 days for Grand Sessions, and then left as quickly as we could right after the last installation, made it to the park with an hour to spare.
> 
> We walked around a bit and rode pirates, and then as the park was clearing out after closing, we strolled around to the front of the Castle.  I asked Chris to marry me and she said yes
> 
> I managed to surprise her, which isn't easy for me to do.



Ive been waiting for 15 minutes for you to post that!!! LMAO
 Congrats to you both Gregg!!! I am thrilled for you both! Sounds very nice to ask in front of the castle with it closing. Did you get any pictures from a CM?


----------



## Master Mason

Sha said:


> Ive been waiting for 15 minutes for you to post that!!! LMAO
> Congrats to you both Gregg!!! I am thrilled for you both! Sounds very nice to ask in front of the castle with it closing. Did you get any pictures from a CM?



We have a couple of photopass ones, she's off at a baby shower for my brother's wife.  I'll get a couple when she gets back, will take a few days to get them.


----------



## Sha

Master Mason said:


> We have a couple of photopass ones, she's off at a baby shower for my brother's wife.  I'll get a couple when she gets back, will take a few days to get them.



Very cool! Did you take the one of her in the sunflowers? Love that!


----------



## Master Mason

Sha said:


> Very cool! Did you take the one of her in the sunflowers? Love that!



yes, I took it, it was accross the street from a place I buy produce at, and was just at the very end of the flowers lives last year.  I'm hoping to get it again this year when they are younger and in a bit better light.


----------



## katydidbug1

Master Mason said:


> Were back, had a great trip, went to lovely Bakersfield for 2 days for Grand Sessions, and then left as quickly as we could right after the last installation, made it to the park with an hour to spare.
> 
> We walked around a bit and rode pirates, and then as the park was clearing out after closing, we strolled around to the front of the Castle.  I asked Chris to marry me and she said yes
> 
> I managed to surprise her, which isn't easy for me to do.



Gregg, Congrats to both of you.  Bob and I welcome you to the club!!! ( although I know you have been there before), when its the right one, its perfect!!!


----------



## PirateMel

Master Mason said:


> Were back, had a great trip, went to lovely Bakersfield for 2 days for Grand Sessions, and then left as quickly as we could right after the last installation, made it to the park with an hour to spare.
> 
> We walked around a bit and rode pirates, and then as the park was clearing out after closing, we strolled around to the front of the Castle.  I asked Chris to marry me and she said yes
> 
> I managed to surprise her, which isn't easy for me to do.



Awesome - so romantic 

Congratulations to you both!


----------



## tawasdave

Master Mason said:


> Were back, had a great trip, went to lovely Bakersfield for 2 days for Grand Sessions, and then left as quickly as we could right after the last installation, made it to the park with an hour to spare.
> 
> We walked around a bit and rode pirates, and then as the park was clearing out after closing, we strolled around to the front of the Castle.  I asked Chris to marry me and she said yes
> 
> I managed to surprise her, which isn't easy for me to do.



Congrats to you both!!!!!


----------



## katydidbug1

had to post my single digit dance!!!!  9 more sleeps...Can't wait!!!​


----------



## PirateMel

katydidbug1 said:


> had to post my single digit dance!!!!  9 more sleeps...Can't wait!!!​



Yippee!


----------



## deltachi8

Master Mason said:


> Were back, had a great trip, went to lovely Bakersfield for 2 days for Grand Sessions, and then left as quickly as we could right after the last installation, made it to the park with an hour to spare.
> 
> We walked around a bit and rode pirates, and then as the park was clearing out after closing, we strolled around to the front of the Castle.  I asked Chris to marry me and she said yes
> 
> I managed to surprise her, which isn't easy for me to do.



Awesome, congratulations!


----------



## katydidbug1

8 more sleeps!!!​

Mel where's your dance????  Can't wait for this week till fly by, ready to get on the road!!


----------



## buena vista

8 more sleeps...


----------



## ttester9612

Master Mason said:


> Were back, had a great trip, went to lovely Bakersfield for 2 days for Grand Sessions, and then left as quickly as we could right after the last installation, made it to the park with an hour to spare.
> 
> We walked around a bit and rode pirates, and then as the park was clearing out after closing, we strolled around to the front of the Castle.  I asked Chris to marry me and she said yes
> 
> I managed to surprise her, which isn't easy for me to do.



Gregg....Congratulations.  That is great news and so romantic. I'm so happy for you both


----------



## dismem98

Gregg, really happy for you both.  Seems the romantic bug has bitten again at Disney.  

Patty


----------



## PirateMel

katydidbug1 said:


> 8 more sleeps!!!​
> 
> Mel where's your dance????  Can't wait for this week till fly by, ready to get on the road!!



Posted them on the May thread 

Okay here is today's


​


----------



## katydidbug1

PirateMel said:


> Posted them on the May thread
> 
> Okay here is today's
> 
> 
> ​



Ahhh....haven't been posting over there, so didn't see it.

Here is mine for today



​


----------



## PirateMel

katydidbug1 said:


> Ahhh....haven't been posting over there, so didn't see it.
> 
> Here is mine for today
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Yippee!

Too excited - can't sleep now


----------



## PirateMel

​
Yippee!


----------



## buena vista

With only a week left until our May trip to WDW, I decided to book two more trips for the remainder of the year - last week of September and the first week of December, for Food and Wine and our annual 4-day golf tournament. There was still time to book them, but I figured I'd end up going there anyway so why wait?! I got great deals on Hotwire with flights, cars and lodging, and now I'll have those to look forward to after this trip is in the books and the post trip depression sets in.


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

Master Mason said:


> Were back, had a great trip, went to lovely Bakersfield for 2 days for Grand Sessions, and then left as quickly as we could right after the last installation, made it to the park with an hour to spare.
> 
> We walked around a bit and rode pirates, and then as the park was clearing out after closing, we strolled around to the front of the Castle.  I asked Chris to marry me and she said yes
> 
> I managed to surprise her, which isn't easy for me to do.



Congrats!!!  I can't believe we all "met" 4 years ago already!!!

Disney is definitely magical!


----------



## nurse.darcy

buena vista said:


> With only a week left until our May trip to WDW, I decided to book two more trips for the remainder of the year - last week of September and the first week of December, for Food and Wine and our annual 4-day golf tournament. There was still time to book them, but I figured I'd end up going there anyway so why wait?! I got great deals on Hotwire with flights, cars and lodging, and now I'll have those to look forward to after this trip is in the books and the post trip depression sets in.



Tom, that's what gets me through.  I have July/August booked for my annual summer trip with my son, we are probably booking the last week in September as well, and we have pre and post nights for our Disney Cruise in December. :


----------



## katydidbug1

​
WoooHoooo, 5 more sleeps till we are at Mickey....heading out Wednesday after work.....can't get here fast enough!!!!!!


----------



## ttester9612

Wish I could join you all.  

PARTY ON and have FUN for ME.

FOR MEL


----------



## ahoff

buena vista said:


> With only a week left until our May trip to WDW, I decided to book two more trips for the remainder of the year - last week of September and the first week of December, for Food and Wine and our annual 4-day golf tournament. There was still time to book them, but I figured I'd end up going there anyway so why wait?! I got great deals on Hotwire with flights, cars and lodging, and now I'll have those to look forward to after this trip is in the books and the post trip depression sets in.





There is a half marathon the first weekend of October, which might coincide with your last week of September.  I am signed up for that one.


----------



## katydidbug1

​
Woohoo 2 more sleeps, 3 days of work to get through, but ready to go!!!


----------



## PirateMel

katydidbug1 said:


> ​
> Woohoo 2 more sleeps, 3 days of work to get through, but ready to go!!!



Woo Hoo!

​
Three more sleeps for us!
See you real soon!


----------



## JDUCKY

Dress warmly!  Gonna be hot hot hot (but probably not quite as bad as last May but still pushing the 90s)

Too bad it couldn't have started today.  Feels AWESOME outside right now.


----------



## PirateMel

JDUCKY said:


> Dress warmly!  Gonna be hot hot hot (but probably not quite as bad as last May but still pushing the 90s)
> 
> Too bad it couldn't have started today.  Feels AWESOME outside right now.



Awesome! - need some SUN! 
We woke up this am to 32 degress here - BRRRRRR!


----------



## katydidbug1

JDUCKY said:


> Dress warmly!  Gonna be hot hot hot (but probably not quite as bad as last May but still pushing the 90s)
> 
> Too bad it couldn't have started today.  Feels AWESOME outside right now.



Been over 90 here for the last week, only 88 today...so not much of a change for us.


----------



## katydidbug1

ttester9612 said:


> Wish I could join you all.
> 
> PARTY ON and have FUN for ME.
> 
> FOR MEL



Miss T~we will miss you.  But there is always next year!!  Bob talks about that day all the time...and of course his big sister!!  We will have to send you some text pics 

To celebrate, I think Bob should pretend to be nervous again, play mini-golf and pick me up at the airport....well....we will be able to do one of those things anyway...going to the airport.


----------



## sand2270

buena vista said:


> With only a week left until our May trip to WDW, I decided to book two more trips for the remainder of the year - last week of September and the first week of December, for Food and Wine and our annual 4-day golf tournament. There was still time to book them, but I figured I'd end up going there anyway so why wait?! I got great deals on Hotwire with flights, cars and lodging, and now I'll have those to look forward to after this trip is in the books and the post trip depression sets in.





nurse.darcy said:


> Tom, that's what gets me through.  I have July/August booked for my annual summer trip with my son, we are probably booking the last week in September as well, and we have pre and post nights for our Disney Cruise in December. :



we will just miss you guys, I will be there with my DD the 2nd week of October.


----------



## katydidbug1

​
One more sleep!!! 2 more days of work, then we head to our Happy Place!!!!


----------



## PirateMel

​
Bananas are getting lonely 

2 more sleeps with 2.75 more days of work and 

Off to see Mickey and some great people


----------



## katydidbug1

Wooohooo....no more banana's to dance today....Heading out sometime after 4:30 this afternoon, and should arrive at Mickey between 9 and Noon tomorrow....Bob woke up singing this morning, and wrote "Mickey Day" on the chalk board in our kitchen!!!!


----------



## Auntie L.

Have a great time, you guys!!    Say Hi to Mickey and my friends!!  

Linda


----------



## Sha

Looking forward to the latest edition of Celebrations... this time there is an article by someone else we know


----------



## Auntie L.

Sha said:


> Looking forward to the latest edition of Celebrations... this time there is an article by someone else we know




HMMM - very interesting!!  I wonder........??  

I'll be looking for it!

Linda


----------



## Carrieannew

I miss you guys.. I know most are on my facebook. But I miss posting over here


----------



## katydidbug1

carrieannew said:


> i miss you guys.. I know most are on my facebook. But i miss posting over here



carrie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> carrie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Caittttttttttttttttttttt

I want a ticker *insert huge sad face*


----------



## PirateMel

Carrieannew said:


> Caittttttttttttttttttttt
> 
> I want a ticker *insert huge sad face*



Huggs


----------



## Carrieannew

PirateMel said:


> Huggs



Back atcha! 
And I get to see you and Bart Sunday. Excited about that


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Caittttttttttttttttttttt
> 
> I want a ticker *insert huge sad face*



You will have one again soon...I promise.   Now turn that frown upside down!!!

And this is my last Disney ticker for a while.!!  I can't put up my ticker for next summer till I know when Beth is getting out of school...but that wont be a Disney ticker it will be a Boston ticker (yes that includes CT)


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

Hi there!

Blue Fairy checking in.  Can't believe we met on this Thread 4 years ago and have been married for 2 and 1/2 years!

Last month we met IndyBill and Jules in St Louis for the weekend.  They have just passed their 2 year anniversary.

Keep making those ties.  EVERYTHING happens for a reason!


----------



## Sha

Well, the new issues of Celebrations are hitting the mailboxes and another dis'er has done an article in there! Congrats Joe Black!


----------



## Auntie L.

Sha said:


> Well, the new issues of Celebrations are hitting the mailboxes and another dis'er has done an article in there! Congrats Joe Black!



Great -I'll check it out!  Congrats, Joe!!  

Linda


----------



## ttester9612

My I've been so busy at work I totally forgot about checking to see what is going on with everyone.  How was the May trip?

Totally miss you guys....I need some Disney time.  

Sha, I received my Celebrations in the mail....will have to check out Joe's article.


----------



## PirateMel

ttester9612 said:


> My I've been so busy at work I totally forgot about checking to see what is going on with everyone.  How was the May trip?
> 
> Totally miss you guys....I need some Disney time.
> 
> Sha, I received my Celebrations in the mail....will have to check out Joe's article.



TT - we miss you


----------



## ttester9612

PirateMel said:


> TT - we miss you



I miss everyone to.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bumping this thread back up.  I just wanted to say Hi to all my DISpeeps.  Hope you all are well and HAPPY. . .


----------



## deltachi8

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Blue Fairy checking in.  Can't believe we met on this Thread 4 years ago and have been married for 2 and 1/2 years!
> 
> Last month we met IndyBill and Jules in St Louis for the weekend.  They have just passed their 2 year anniversary.
> 
> Keep making those ties.  EVERYTHING happens for a reason!



Hi there!  We just passed our 2nd anniversary in May as well after meeting here on the Dis in late 2006.  Our son just turned 5 months old.

Glad things continue to go well!


----------



## Sha

deltachi8 said:


> Hi there!  We just passed our 2nd anniversary in May as well after meeting here on the Dis in late 2006.  Our son just turned 5 months old.
> 
> Glad things continue to go well!





nurse.darcy said:


> Bumping this thread back up.  I just wanted to say Hi to all my DISpeeps.  Hope you all are well and HAPPY. . .





Good to hear from you Del. More pictures of your little guy???

hi Darcy


----------



## deltachi8

Sha said:


> Good to hear from you Del. More pictures of your little guy???
> 
> hi Darcy



well, since you asked... here is John celebrating Canada day:


----------



## Sha

He has gotten big! And looks so happy. Thanks for sharing Del!


----------



## ttester9612

Finally, we have some rain. Hopefully the temps will drop.  The 100+ degree was getting old.


----------



## vital

What up?! We just got back form our 8 day Eastern Caribbean cruise and are starting to plan our trip to WDW and Universal next May! Yes, the boys are older and want to do the coasters at Universal, ok, so do I . I was on here looking at Universal stuff since I can do WDW with my eyes closed now and decided to check in on everyone!

I had to delete my Facebook profile until I finish school (I'll graduate this August ) because I'd get on the computer to do homework and find myself on FB for a couple of hours and no homework started. I must confess, life is so much easier without FB. I don't have to deal with drama and the time sucking vortex it creates.

Anywho, I just wanted to check in and see what everyone is doing. I'm sure I'll be checking in more frequently now that I have a trip to plan


----------



## CinRell

deltachi8 said:


> well, since you asked... here is John celebrating Canada day:



OMG what a CUTIE!  I'm so happy for you!  Hope you still get to see the NY family often....

I haven't posted here in forever and had this thread pop up on my main page so had to swing by and say hello (if anybody even remembers me.. it's literally been YEARS haha!)

Life's thrown me some curve balls. My company closed and I therefore lost the job I adored. I'm taking a stab at freelancing though and dealing with the struggles of forcing yourself to work when you're home and the weather is gorgeous and the pool is sparkling in my back yard (ok so it's a kiddie pool but it is still fun to float in ha!)

Congrats to all who've found love or positive changes in their lives and lots of pixie dust for those still searching for either!


----------



## katydidbug1

vital said:


> What up?! We just got back form our 8 day Eastern Caribbean cruise and are starting to plan our trip to WDW and Universal next May! Yes, the boys are older and want to do the coasters at Universal, ok, so do I . I was on here looking at Universal stuff since I can do WDW with my eyes closed now and decided to check in on everyone!
> 
> I had to delete my Facebook profile until I finish school (I'll graduate this August ) because I'd get on the computer to do homework and find myself on FB for a couple of hours and no homework started. I must confess, life is so much easier without FB. I don't have to deal with drama and the time sucking vortex it creates.
> 
> Anywho, I just wanted to check in and see what everyone is doing. I'm sure I'll be checking in more frequently now that I have a trip to plan



Hey Miss Paula

Miss you on FB!!!  Miss you in general   Hope school is going well....one of these days we will have to meet up in NO, or Greenville.  We need to catch up!!!  Good to see you posting again!!!


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

deltachi8 said:


> Hi there!  We just passed our 2nd anniversary in May as well after meeting here on the Dis in late 2006.  Our son just turned 5 months old.
> 
> Glad things continue to go well!



Good to see you!  It seems we migrate back to where it all started once in a while and it's nice to hear the present scoop of the people that we spent so much time with in the chat room!  Your son is precious!  Bet you never dreamed you would be in the situation you are 5 years ago....I sure didn't!

Keep the Magic Going!


----------



## deltachi8

CinRell said:


> OMG what a CUTIE!  I'm so happy for you!  Hope you still get to see the NY family often....
> 
> I haven't posted here in forever and had this thread pop up on my main page so had to swing by and say hello (if anybody even remembers me.. it's literally been YEARS haha!)
> 
> Life's thrown me some curve balls. My company closed and I therefore lost the job I adored. I'm taking a stab at freelancing though and dealing with the struggles of forcing yourself to work when you're home and the weather is gorgeous and the pool is sparkling in my back yard (ok so it's a kiddie pool but it is still fun to float in ha!)
> 
> Congrats to all who've found love or positive changes in their lives and lots of pixie dust for those still searching for either!




Why thank you,we kinda like him and plan on keeping him.  Get to NY a usually 3-4 times a year (Sam spends most of the summer there as well).  I am actually driving there next week for a bit of an extended visit.  My parents have made a couple trips down here as well.

Hang in there with the curve balls, just remember you can't get a hot if you don't swing the bat.



wdwtheplacetobe said:


> Good to see you!  It seems we migrate back to where it all started once in a while and it's nice to hear the present scoop of the people that we spent so much time with in the chat room!  Your son is precious!  Bet you never dreamed you would be in the situation you are 5 years ago....I sure didn't!
> 
> Keep the Magic Going!



Good to see you as well.  Never thought I would be where I am today - a Texan and a stay at home dad raising a teenager AND a 5 month old, but I would not trade it for anything.  I truly love it here and feel blessed.

Getting ready to take John on his first Disney trip next month.


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

deltachi8 said:


> Good to see you as well.  Never thought I would be where I am today - a Texan and a stay at home dad raising a teenager AND a 5 month old, but I would not trade it for anything.  I truly love it here and feel blessed.
> 
> Getting ready to take John on his first Disney trip next month.



I will always be a TEXAN at heart, but am getting adjusted to Illinois!

Al is even more wonderful than I ever could have imagined.....the amazing part is that we met right here!




Wonder who will be next to join the "we met on the disboards and got married club" ?


----------



## ttester9612

It it time yet.....  Oh I so miss my Disney Fix..


----------



## nurse.darcy

ttester9612 said:


> It it time yet.....  Oh I so miss my Disney Fix..



Teresa, take a weekend break.  A short trip is better than no trip.


----------



## ttester9612

nurse.darcy said:


> Teresa, take a weekend break.  A short trip is better than no trip.




Unfortunately even my weekends are booked.  I have no free time any more.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

With FB, I keep forgetting to come here.
I miss my Dis friends!
Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## katydidbug1

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> With FB, I keep forgetting to come here.
> I miss my Dis friends!
> Hope everyone is doing well.



Hi Hi RA

We are doing well here in the AR heat

Hi to everyone else.  Haven't been around much myself as we aren't going again for awhile....over a year (yup y'all read that right).


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

katydidbug1 said:


> Hi Hi RA
> 
> We are doing well here in the AR heat
> 
> Hi to everyone else.  Haven't been around much myself as we aren't going again for awhile....over a year (yup y'all read that right).



Time flies when you're having "RUM"!  (fun with a Pirate)


----------



## katydidbug1

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> Time flies when you're having "RUM"!  (fun with a Pirate)



Very True, and we are having a lot of Rum ( I mean Fun)


----------



## stitch1986

Hello everyone!


----------



## duckybelle

Saying hello as well!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Hello to Newbies and oldtimers and those in between.  Glad you could join us.  May is the meeting month and we should have a trip planned there for he weekend between mothers day weekend and Memorial Day weekend.   Talk and chat are all permitted here.  Please hang out.  We love newcomers.


----------



## katydidbug1

duckybelle said:


> Saying hello as well!



*waves*  Hello!!

Where about in Arkansas are you?  I have lived here for 18 months   Met my Husband on a earlier incarnation of this thread


----------



## Emtgirljen

katydidbug1 said:


> Very True, and we are having a lot of Rum ( I mean Fun)



So THAT'S why all the RUM'S gone!!


----------



## katydidbug1

Emtgirljen said:


> So THAT'S why all the RUM'S gone!!



BLAH BLAH BLAH....and it was good to...so there 

Look, at your countdown...getting smaller almost time for the dancing nanners to start


----------



## Emtgirljen

katydidbug1 said:


> BLAH BLAH BLAH....and it was good to...so there
> 
> Look, at your countdown...getting smaller almost time for the dancing nanners to start



Well, I'm glad SOMEONE got to enjoy it! 

How long until the dancing nanners start? I don't want to have too many of them going at once, that could get really annoying.


----------



## katydidbug1

Emtgirljen said:


> Well, I'm glad SOMEONE got to enjoy it!
> 
> How long until the dancing nanners start? I don't want to have too many of them going at once, that could get really annoying.



I would say 14 days out....and are you packed????


----------



## Emtgirljen

katydidbug1 said:


> I would say 14 days out....and are you packed????



Nope, not packed yet.  *hands you a bottle of calamine lotion and some Benadryl*  I'm running into a problem in that all of my shorts are now too big, and I can't seem to find new shorts that I like.  I'm going to have to figure it out soon, though!


----------



## duckybelle

katydidbug1 said:


> *waves*  Hello!!
> 
> Where about in Arkansas are you?  I have lived here for 18 months   Met my Husband on a earlier incarnation of this thread



North Arkansas....not far from Missouri. I love it here!!


----------



## hollisterluva92

I live in Kansas City, Missouri!!!


----------



## ttester9612

I'm back from traveling around Europe....did anyone miss me....

Welcome to all the newbies.  Glad to see some new and old faces.

So when is everyone's next trip to WDW?  I'm shooting for Oct.


----------



## katydidbug1

ttester9612 said:


> I'm back from traveling around Europe....did anyone miss me....
> 
> Welcome to all the newbies.  Glad to see some new and old faces.
> 
> So when is everyone's next trip to WDW?  I'm shooting for Oct.



Welcome Back T....Of course we missed you!!  Can't wait to see your pics!!!

Sadly our next trip isn't till next summer.....first time in a long time I wont be there  for my Birthday!!!


----------



## Emtgirljen

ttester9612 said:


> I'm back from traveling around Europe....did anyone miss me....
> 
> Welcome to all the newbies.  Glad to see some new and old faces.
> 
> So when is everyone's next trip to WDW?  I'm shooting for Oct.




Welcome back, T!  Hope you had fun in Europe. 

My next trip is in this many bananas:


----------



## ttester9612

Cait...sorry hear no Disney this year....but you have next year to look forward to.  Yes I have lots of pictures...just have to find time to down load them.

Jen....I'm so jealous that you are going in a few days.   You have FUN! and tell Mickey I said HI and I home to see him and Minnie in Oct.


----------



## nurse.darcy

T, welcome back.  You are always missed.  

In other news. . .

I am now a Florida resident, now a Florida resident. So excited.  Thank you Andrea for helping make the transition possible.  I just want all of you to know that I have the bestest friends ever.


----------



## JDUCKY

We're glad to have ya here, Darcy!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Awe, thanks J. . .I feel truly blessed to have such wonderful friends.  I hope that I get a chance to pay it forward at some point in my life.


----------



## ahoff

ttester9612 said:


> I'm back from traveling around Europe....did anyone miss me....




Hey Teresa, welcome back!  Where did you visit?  Did you see the real castle?

And Darcy, I guess there will be a lot of trips to DW now?


----------



## JDUCKY

nurse.darcy said:


> Awe, thanks J. . .I feel truly blessed to have such wonderful friends.  I hope that I get a chance to pay it forward at some point in my life.



I'm sure you will. Already helped a little this morning.  


Oh, and Teresa?  Umm...you mean that, after traipsing about Europe, you don't have time to upload pics between all the domestic catching up going on?   lol


----------



## ttester9612

nurse.darcy said:


> T, welcome back.  You are always missed.
> 
> In other news. . .
> 
> I am now a Florida resident, now a Florida resident. So excited.  Thank you Andrea for helping make the transition possible.  I just want all of you to know that I have the bestest friends ever.



Congrats  Darcy....I hope things work out for you there.



ahoff said:


> Hey Teresa, welcome back!  Where did you visit?  Did you see the real castle?



I was in Switzerland, Austria and Germany.  Yes I saw the REAL castle and have pics.  



JDUCKY said:


> Oh, and Teresa?  Umm...you mean that, after traipsing about Europe, you don't have time to upload pics between all the domestic catching up going on?   lol



I have lots of pics...just need to find the time to select the good ones to upload.


----------



## nurse.darcy

ahoff said:


> Hey Teresa, welcome back!  Where did you visit?  Did you see the real castle?
> 
> And Darcy, I guess there will be a lot of trips to DW now?



Several. . .I have already been there 4 times since I have been here. . .lol.  Its only a 15 minute drive ya know. . .lol.


----------



## deltachi8

Just a quick share - we just took our son John (6 months old now) for his first WDW trip last week.  he had a blast and really liked that big Mouse guy and the blue guy at breakfast was a hoot...


----------



## buena vista

Less than 3 weeks now!.. I didn't know back in April how much my DGF and I would both need a Disney vacation right about now, but I'm so glad I booked this one. Looking forward to just relaxing, grazing around Epcot's F&W, and spending time together and with good friends!


----------



## PirateMel

deltachi8 said:


> Just a quick share - we just took our son John (6 months old now) for his first WDW trip last week.  he had a blast and really liked that big Mouse guy and the blue guy at breakfast was a hoot...



SOOOOOO Adorable!


----------



## JDUCKY

buena vista said:


> Less than 3 weeks now!.. I didn't know back in April how much my DGF and I would both need a Disney vacation right about now, but I'm so glad I booked this one. Looking forward to just relaxing, grazing around Epcot's F&W, and spending time together and with good friends!




Can't wait to see you try to Riverdance after a few pints!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay my friends, started my first permanent job here today. Let me just say that OMG, WHY DID I NOT MOVE TO DISNEY A YEAR AGO WHEN THEY WERE ACTUALLY RECRUITING ME. . .Oh sorry, didn't mean to shout.  My new cath lab "buddies" really are buddies.  I am sooooo going to be having the time of my life.  I truly am meant to be a Florida resident.


----------



## deltachi8

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay my friends, started my first permanent job here today. Let me just say that OMG, WHY DID I NOT MOVE TO DISNEY A YEAR AGO WHEN THEY WERE ACTUALLY RECRUITING ME. . .Oh sorry, didn't mean to shout.  My new cath lab "buddies" really are buddies.  I am sooooo going to be having the time of my life.  I truly am meant to be a Florida resident.



Awesome!  Congratulations!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Its strange.  This is my 4th job as a nurse, and the FIRST time that I finally feel like I have arrived.  Yesterday was my first day on the job.  Usually my experience has been you fend for yourself at lunch the first day. . .oh no, not here, they made sure I was with them and helped me find my way around.  They are the most genuinely nice people to work with that I have met in years. Everyone was absolutely super and I totally feel welcome. It was not an easy move, to be sure, but sometimes there are reasons why things happen.  I feel like I was MEANT to be at this job.  Ya know, like it chose me. Timing is everything.

And thank you for the congrats. . .


----------



## JDUCKY




----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

nurse.darcy said:


> Its strange.  This is my 4th job as a nurse, and the FIRST time that I finally feel like I have arrived.  Yesterday was my first day on the job.  Usually my experience has been you fend for yourself at lunch the first day. . .oh no, not here, they made sure I was with them and helped me find my way around.  They are the most genuinely nice people to work with that I have met in years. Everyone was absolutely super and I totally feel welcome. It was not an easy move, to be sure, but sometimes there are reasons why things happen.  I feel like I was MEANT to be at this job.  Ya know, like it chose me. Timing is everything.
> 
> And thank you for the congrats. . .



EVERYTHING happens for a REASON!!!

Enjoy it!


----------



## buena vista

JDUCKY said:


> Can't wait to see you try to Riverdance after a few pints!



yeah, that's me ->  

actually, I'm more apt to think up a few choice limericks than dance.. either way, it'll be a fun time!!



nurse.darcy said:


> Okay my friends, started my first permanent job here today. Let me just say that OMG, WHY DID I NOT MOVE TO DISNEY A YEAR AGO WHEN THEY WERE ACTUALLY RECRUITING ME. . .Oh sorry, didn't mean to shout.  My new cath lab "buddies" really are buddies.  I am sooooo going to be having the time of my life.  I truly am meant to be a Florida resident.



I like this!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Tom and Ro. . .thanks guys. . .this has been an awesome transition.  Its amazing how wonderful everything has been.  Can't wait to meet up with you all in a few weeks. . .Hugs.


----------



## nurse.darcy

buena vista said:


> yeah, that's me ->
> 
> actually, I'm more apt to think up a few choice limericks than dance.. either way, it'll be a fun time!!



Never seen you dance so no comment on that. . .however, after a few good beverages, ya know?. . .maybe I need to crawl back into my corner. . .lol.


----------



## Master Mason

Wow, 10 days with no posts in this thread.  I can remember when it was 50 or more a day.


----------



## PirateMel

Master Mason said:


> Wow, 10 days with no posts in this thread.  I can remember when it was 50 or more a day.



I think FB has become the new DIS.

How are you?

24 mroe Mickey sleeps for us


----------



## Master Mason

PirateMel said:


> I think FB has become the new DIS.
> 
> How are you?
> 
> 24 mroe Mickey sleeps for us



Doing ok.  26 days till our wedding and 27 days till Mickey 

We got most of the stuff done, now it's just final details.

How bout you?


----------



## ttester9612

Master Mason said:


> Doing ok.  26 days till our wedding and 27 days till Mickey
> 
> We got most of the stuff done, now it's just final details.
> 
> How bout you?



Gregg......CONGRATULATIONS!!!  Will the Honeymoon be at DL or WDW? 

I have 30 Mickey sleeps..


----------



## Master Mason

ttester9612 said:


> Gregg......CONGRATULATIONS!!!  Will the Honeymoon be at DL or WDW?
> 
> I have 30 Mickey sleeps..



DL, would love to do WDW but it's not in the finances at the moment.


----------



## katydidbug1

Master Mason said:


> Doing ok.  26 days till our wedding and 27 days till Mickey
> 
> We got most of the stuff done, now it's just final details.
> 
> How bout you?



WooooHooooo...I approve of Honeymooning at Disney, any Disney Park.  Bob and I had an awesome Honeymoon in January, we loved the whole lazy days, and just being us there.  

I hope you have wonderful wedding, and a fantastic Honeymoon!!!


----------



## PirateMel

Master Mason said:


> Doing ok.  26 days till our wedding and 27 days till Mickey
> 
> We got most of the stuff done, now it's just final details.
> 
> How bout you?



Doing very well  - ty
going on 16 months for bart and I.

Congratulations again!  
Wishing you both the best


----------



## DFD

PirateMel said:


> Doing very well  - ty
> going on 16 months for bart and I.


----------



## Sha

I hadnt been paying attention that your wedding date is up and coming Gregg! I know you and Chris will be very happy together  Disneyland is a great place to honeymoon at. Maybe you can get someone to take your picture over in DCA where the blue wall is with Once Upon a Time...


----------



## libertybell7

Hi peeps...How is everyone?....Things are great with Jill and I....Just saying hey is all....Cheers!


----------



## ttester9612

libertybell7 said:


> Hi peeps...How is everyone?....Things are great with Jill and I....Just saying hey is all....Cheers!



CHEERS!


----------



## Master Mason

Sha said:


> I hadnt been paying attention that your wedding date is up and coming Gregg! I know you and Chris will be very happy together  Disneyland is a great place to honeymoon at. Maybe you can get someone to take your picture over in DCA where the blue wall is with Once Upon a Time...



I was planning that, but on the other side


----------



## Sha

Master Mason said:


> I was planning that, but on the other side



I dont think I saw the other side but thats right though... "and they lived happily ever after" is there isnt it?


----------



## Master Mason

Sha said:


> I dont think I saw the other side but thats right though... "and they lived happily ever after" is there isnt it?



Yep


----------



## Sha

Master Mason said:


> Yep



as it should be for all


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Hey everyone....................

Just popping on to say:



Can't wait for Sunday!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ttester9612

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Hey everyone....................
> 
> Just popping on to say:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait for Sunday!!!!!!!!!!!!



HI Right Back at You.   I know Tom and you are getting excited

I'll be there in 28 days.


----------



## Dizmom0923

Yay!!! Look at all the familiar faces!  Congrats on the wedding Mason and you too Mel and Bart!


----------



## deltachi8

Cheers!


----------



## Master Mason

Dizmom0923 said:


> Yay!!! Look at all the familiar faces!  Congrats on the wedding Mason and you too Mel and Bart!



Thanks 

I asked her to marry me in front of the Castle at DL and she tells me that DL is where she fell in love with me, she had been there before, but only for partial days.  It was me dragging her down there, that started it all 

And she has become the pin trader extrodinarire...she has more pins than I do at this point and I have a few years of of head start...lol


----------



## Sha

Master Mason said:


> Thanks
> 
> I asked her to marry me in front of the Castle at DL and she tells me that DL is where she fell in love with me, she had been there before, but only for partial days.  It was me dragging her down there, that started it all
> 
> And she has become the pin trader extrodinarire...she has more pins than I do at this point and I have a few years of of head start...lol



Good way to start!


----------



## PirateMel

Master Mason said:


> Thanks
> 
> I asked her to marry me in front of the Castle at DL and she tells me that DL is where she fell in love with me, she had been there before, but only for partial days.  It was me dragging her down there, that started it all
> 
> And she has become the pin trader extrodinarire...she has more pins than I do at this point and I have a few years of of head start...lol



Something special about that Disney magic


----------



## ttester9612

Master Mason said:


> Thanks
> 
> I asked her to marry me in front of the Castle at DL and she tells me that DL is where she fell in love with me, she had been there before, but only for partial days.  It was me dragging her down there, that started it all
> 
> And she has become the pin trader extrodinarire...she has more pins than I do at this point and I have a few years of of head start...lol



That is so romantic


----------



## Carrieannew

Master Mason said:


> Thanks
> 
> I asked her to marry me in front of the Castle at DL and she tells me that DL is where she fell in love with me, she had been there before, but only for partial days.  It was me dragging her down there, that started it all
> 
> And she has become the pin trader extrodinarire...she has more pins than I do at this point and I have a few years of of head start...lol



Congrats Mason!!!!!


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

PirateMel said:


> Something special about that Disney magic



Yes....there is!!!


----------



## Dizmom0923

Master Mason said:


> Thanks
> 
> I asked her to marry me in front of the Castle at DL and she tells me that DL is where she fell in love with me, she had been there before, but only for partial days.  It was me dragging her down there, that started it all
> 
> And she has become the pin trader extrodinarire...she has more pins than I do at this point and I have a few years of of head start...lol



Gives me people bumps just thinking about that!


----------



## deltachi8

Master Mason said:


> Thanks
> 
> I asked her to marry me in front of the Castle at DL and she tells me that DL is where she fell in love with me, she had been there before, but only for partial days.  It was me dragging her down there, that started it all



Well played, Sir.

My proposal to Mary was infront of the Castle just before Wishes...something about that Castle that just works...


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

Master Mason...Can you tell me when schools are out in CA?

We're thinking about a DL trip in June next year....are we INSANE???

Thanks,

Al and wdw


----------



## CptJackSparrowsGirl

Hey oh is excited for Beauty and the Best on DVD and BluRay?
I am!!  I still have the VHS and Cassette Tape.  I just bought the CD for $10 at Wally World (Not my cup of tea anymore going there).
I love that movie alot, it was one of my faves growing up


----------



## nurse.darcy

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> Master Mason...Can you tell me when schools are out in CA?
> 
> We're thinking about a DL trip in June next year....are we INSANE???
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Al and wdw



I can tell you that they start in May (around the 15th) and continue through the middle to 3rd week in June. First full week in June after Memorial Day week is usually pretty nice still as far as crowds go. (Spent 20 years of my life 20 minutes from there.  Only been away about 4 years).


----------



## Master Mason

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> Master Mason...Can you tell me when schools are out in CA?
> 
> We're thinking about a DL trip in June next year....are we INSANE???
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Al and wdw



Most schools get out around the first or second week of June.

Yes it gets more crowded during that time, but if you go early and use fast pass, you can certainly make it work out for you.  I actually prefer it to be a bit more crowded,  because they extend the hours and have more shows etc.

As for insane... well that's a totally different question


----------



## Master Mason

deltachi8 said:


> Well played, Sir.
> 
> My proposal to Mary was infront of the Castle just before Wishes...something about that Castle that just works...



We had been at the Grand York Rite sessions in Bakersfield (its a Masonic thing and about half way from my house to DL) and I told Chris, that if we bailed early we might make it in time to get into the park before it closed.

So we rushed down and got in, and it was still daylight, so we road pirates and walked around and look in shops and stuff, and then I steared her over in front of the castle....  I had had the ring in my pocket for 4 straight days waiting to get to DL.  I knew I wanted it to be at night so if we couldn't have gotten in it would have been a full day later....  I'm ever so glad we got in as it was killing me to wait.


----------



## Master Mason

CptJackSparrowsGirl said:


> Hey oh is excited for Beauty and the Best on DVD and BluRay?
> I am!!  I still have the VHS and Cassette Tape.  I just bought the CD for $10 at Wally World (Not my cup of tea anymore going there).
> I love that movie alot, it was one of my faves growing up




Several must buys coming out in the next couple of months to me.

Beauty and the Beast Blue Ray
Sorcerers Apprentice
Fantasia and Fantasia 2000 on Blue Ray
and possibly the Christmas Carol with Jim Carrey, I haven't seen it, so reserving judgement on if I need to buy it or not till I see it.

And the newest Narina is coming to theaters along with the new repunsal movie as well.   

good times to be a disney movie fan.


----------



## CptJackSparrowsGirl

Master Mason said:


> Several must buys coming out in the next couple of months to me.
> 
> Beauty and the Beast Blue Ray
> Sorcerers Apprentice
> Fantasia and Fantasia 2000 on Blue Ray
> and possibly the Christmas Carol with Jim Carrey, I haven't seen it, so reserving judgement on if I need to buy it or not till I see it.
> 
> And the newest Narina is coming to theaters along with the new repunsal movie as well.
> 
> good times to be a disney movie fan.



Most true good sir most true


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

Thanks, Ya'll...

I'm bidding for vacation for next year and going to try the first full week after Memorial Day!

I appreciate the help....it's been a LONG time since either of us have been to DL and we've never been together!


----------



## ttester9612

CptJackSparrowsGirl said:


> Hey oh is excited for Beauty and the Best on DVD and BluRay?
> I am!!  I still have the VHS and Cassette Tape.  I just bought the CD for $10 at Wally World (Not my cup of tea anymore going there).
> I love that movie alot, it was one of my faves growing up




Oh that is my favorite movie. I have the VHS.  I pre-ordered DVD/BlueRay Combo pack last week.  Can't wait until it arrives.


----------



## CptJackSparrowsGirl

ttester9612 said:


> Oh that is my favorite movie. I have the VHS.  I pre-ordered DVD/BlueRay Combo pack last week.  Can't wait until it arrives.



Awesome!! I'll probale wait and ask for it for Christmas lol. Leave something for my parents to buy me


----------



## PirateMel

Master Mason said:


> Several must buys coming out in the next couple of months to me.
> 
> Beauty and the Beast Blue Ray
> Sorcerers Apprentice
> Fantasia and Fantasia 2000 on Blue Ray
> and possibly the Christmas Carol with Jim Carrey, I haven't seen it, so reserving judgement on if I need to buy it or not till I see it.
> 
> And the newest Narina is coming to theaters along with the new repunsal movie as well.
> 
> good times to be a disney movie fan.



Awesome!

Bart and I combined our collections - all I can say is OMG with all the doubles.

We watched Prince of Persia this weekend - Excellent movie too!


----------



## nurse.darcy

PirateMel said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Bart and I combined our collections - all I can say is OMG with all the doubles.
> 
> We watched Prince of Persia this weekend - Excellent movie too!



Oh, I LOVE that movie.  Very well done.


----------



## Carrieannew

Anyone notice my ticker 

Still not firm yet. But very very likely. Going to suprise Kayla with a bday trip that is also Logans first trip


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Anyone notice my ticker
> 
> Still not firm yet. But very very likely. Going to suprise Kayla with a bday trip that is also Logans first trip


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


>



I think this is the furthest ever that I have started to plan. 

How many "are you crazy??" do you think I will get for doing this?
I know you think I am. Hehe but many people will also. Logan will be 16 months old


----------



## Master Mason

Carrieannew said:


> Anyone notice my ticker
> 
> Still not firm yet. But very very likely. Going to suprise Kayla with a bday trip that is also Logans first trip



13..... ahhhhhhhh


----------



## Carrieannew

Master Mason said:


> 13..... ahhhhhhhh



Oh yes.. the joys of tween/teen. 

It gets better right?!?!?! right...... right!!!!! It has to it just has too


----------



## Master Mason

Carrieannew said:


> Oh yes.. the joys of tween/teen.
> 
> It gets better right?!?!?! right...... right!!!!! It has to it just has too



You should be able to send them away from 11 to 25.....

To paraphrase my favorite Mark Twain quote.


When I was 14 my dad knew nothing, I was amazed at 21 how much he had learned in the last 7 years.


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> I think this is the furthest ever that I have started to plan.
> 
> How many "are you crazy??" do you think I will get for doing this?
> I know you think I am. Hehe but many people will also. Logan will be 16 months old



Kinda hard to miss the ticker, hon....and its never to early to start planning!


----------



## Carrieannew

Master Mason said:


> You should be able to send them away from 11 to 25.....
> 
> To paraphrase my favorite Mark Twain quote.
> 
> 
> When I was 14 my dad knew nothing, I was amazed at 21 how much he had learned in the last 7 years.



I agree completely. 

*sigh* tweens


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> Kinda hard to miss the ticker, hon....and its never to early to start planning!



Nice ticker! woot. 

Nothing firm. But putting a ticker up makes me feel better. Have to pull my out my rear first but you know


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Nice ticker! woot.
> 
> Nothing firm. But putting a ticker up makes me feel better. Have to pull my out my rear first but you know



I should really take my ticker down, cause its probably not going to happen...and its taunting me


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> I should really take my ticker down, cause its probably not going to happen...and its taunting me



You never know! 

That is how I feel. But I have to have it. Gives me motivation to try and make it work.


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> You never know!
> 
> That is how I feel. But I have to have it. Gives me motivation to try and make it work.



LOL...I'm gonna leave it for now, but....


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> LOL...I'm gonna leave it for now, but....



And I must point out that your "if" trip is very close to my "if" trip. Just sayin


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> And I must point out that your "if" trip is very close to my "if" trip. Just sayin



Yes it is...LOL


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> Yes it is...LOL



I'm not stalking you I swear. Just happens I popped Kayla out close to your dates hehehehe


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> I'm not stalking you I swear. Just happens I popped Kayla out close to your dates hehehehe



LMAO...you can stalk me any old time, as long as you let me steal Logan for a bit!


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> LMAO...you can stalk me any old time, as long as you let me steal Logan for a bit!



Done deal


----------



## nurse.darcy

Please understand that just because you don't think you can make your ticker date doesn't mean you can't go on a trip.  Cait, you all are SOOOOOOOOOOOO close, a long drive and a nice weekend (3 day at least) would be in store no matter what.  Carrie, oh sis, you have a baby, this is HARD.  I swear if you just put ALL your extra money in a jar it will develop into a great vacation (I am talking change here sister).

If I can help in any way, please let me know.  I should be "settled in" by mid November, and can offer bed and breakfast. . .will keep all informed of that. . .ROFLMAO. . .


----------



## Carrieannew

nurse.darcy said:


> Please understand that just because you don't think you can make your ticker date doesn't mean you can't go on a trip.  Cait, you all are SOOOOOOOOOOOO close, a long drive and a nice weekend (3 day at least) would be in store no matter what.  Carrie, oh sis, you have a baby, this is HARD.  I swear if you just put ALL your extra money in a jar it will develop into a great vacation (I am talking change here sister).
> 
> If I can help in any way, please let me know.  I should be "settled in" by mid November, and can offer bed and breakfast. . .will keep all informed of that. . .ROFLMAO. . .



Extra money


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Extra money



yeah, what's that!!


----------



## PirateMel

You can do it!

Never to early to DREAM and Plan

That's What Disney Magic is all about.

If you believe you can achieve.

Okay done


----------



## Carrieannew

PirateMel said:


> You can do it!
> 
> Never to early to DREAM and Plan
> 
> That's What Disney Magic is all about.
> 
> If you believe you can achieve.
> 
> Okay done



I don't do hugs


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> I don't do hugs



LMAO...  Hehe


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> LMAO...  Hehe


----------



## ttester9612

Carrieannew said:


> I don't do hugs



Excuse me.....Ms. Carrie....I beg your pardon...  

Love your ticker!


----------



## Carrieannew

ttester9612 said:


> Excuse me.....Ms. Carrie....I beg your pardon...
> 
> Love your ticker!



NO TOUCHYYYyyyyy 
Carrie does not do hugs. 

And thanks


----------



## buena vista

Carrieannew said:


> NO TOUCHYYYyyyyy
> Carrie does not do hugs.
> 
> And thanks



yeah, you probably had too many of Mel's jell-o shots to remember this... 

hehehe


----------



## Carrieannew

buena vista said:


> yeah, you probably had too many of Mel's jell-o shots to remember this...
> 
> hehehe


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


>



Ahhh....Mel's Jello-Shots...YUM!!!

Do you remember having Dinner at the Cheesecake Factory that weekend?


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> Ahhh....Mel's Jello-Shots...YUM!!!
> 
> Do you remember having Dinner at the Cheesecake Factory that weekend?



Heck ya! That was an awesome weekend. Well besides the negative but yeah. Good times !


----------



## CoasterAddict

Carrieannew said:


> You never know!
> 
> That is how I feel. But I have to have it. Gives me motivation to try and make it work.



Something to shoot for, huh?


----------



## Sha

Congratulation today Gregg and Chris! Wishing you all the best!


----------



## Master Mason

Sha said:


> Congratulation today Gregg and Chris! Wishing you all the best!



Thanks,

We had great time at both the wedding and the honeymoon to DL.


----------



## CoasterAddict

WDW trips always end a day or two too soon. Nice to meet some folks in person, and the spread for the 3D dessert buffet is amazing.


----------



## Sha

Happy birthday Cait... hope you have  a great day


----------



## Carrieannew




----------



## PirateMel

Carrieannew said:


>



Nice ticker!


----------



## Carrieannew

PirateMel said:


> Nice ticker!




Its purrrrrddyyyyyy isnt it. 

1 day and I will be at 7 months. I'm pretty sure when I decided I was just at 8 months. So 1 month down. 

Everyone going made me even more excited for my trip. Except now I am trying to figure out the logistics of how rides with 3 will work. I will worry if Kayla wants to go with Logan like on Dumbo. Ohhh boy.


----------



## katydidbug1

Wow, we ended up on the second page...how did that happen!  

Hope everyone is having a good Monday!!


----------



## ttester9612

katydidbug1 said:


> Wow, we ended up on the second page...how did that happen!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good Monday!!



Hi Cait   how are my little brother and you doing?

It's because we don't post here often enough.  We need to change that.  Were are all the FUN LOVING DISNEY peeps.


----------



## Carrieannew

ttester9612 said:


> Hi Cait   how are my little brother and you doing?
> 
> It's because we don't post here often enough.  We need to change that.  Were are all the FUN LOVING DISNEY peeps.


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> Wow, we ended up on the second page...how did that happen!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good Monday!!



I'm so used to seeing your full name on facebook I forget about your nickname. Such unique nickname


----------



## PirateMel

Are we there yet????


----------



## Carrieannew

PirateMel said:


> Are we there yet????



Depends where we are going


----------



## PirateMel

Carrieannew said:


> Depends where we are going



Hunting Wabbits!


----------



## Carrieannew

piratemel said:


> hunting wabbits!



o.m.g

lol

ttfn


----------



## CoasterAddict

PirateMel said:


> Are we there yet????



Wherever you go, there you are...


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> I'm so used to seeing your full name on facebook I forget about your nickname. Such unique nickname



LOL...it is isn't it...my granddad called me that when I was little.  I used it for my very first email account too and here of course!


----------



## katydidbug1

PirateMel said:


> Hunting Wabbits!



I wanna go hunting wabbits with you and Carrie.  Lets leave now...I hear there are wabbits to hunt in Orlando....Disney specifically...LOL


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> I wanna go hunting wabbits with you and Carrie.  Lets leave now...I hear there are wabbits to hunt in Orlando....Disney specifically...LOL




You know what is above Orlando, north that is. This state... that there are more wabbits in


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> You know what is above Orlando, north that is. This state... that there are more wabbits in



LMAO...yeah I hear there is snow there too


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> LMAO...yeah I hear there is snow there too


----------



## ttester9612

Carrieannew said:


>



Hello Miss Carrie....what you have you been up to (besides the new adorable addition).


----------



## Carrieannew

ttester9612 said:


> Hello Miss Carrie....what you have you been up to (besides the new adorable addition).




I miss you TT!!! I really do. So much I would even hug you right now!

Just working and life. And school. And the kiddos. 

Logan is 9 months old already. Time goes way to fast. Trying to pull off a suprise trip at the end of May to take them both. We shall see. 

How's that statistics class going?


----------



## ttester9612

Carrieannew said:


> I miss you TT!!! I really do. So much I would even hug you right now!
> 
> Just working and life. And school. And the kiddos.
> 
> Logan is 9 months old already. Time goes way to fast. Trying to pull off a suprise trip at the end of May to take them both. We shall see.
> 
> How's that statistics class going?



Glad to hear you are doing good. 

Statistics


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> I miss you TT!!! I really do. *So much I would even hug you right now!*
> 
> Just working and life. And school. And the kiddos.
> 
> Logan is 9 months old already. Time goes way to fast. Trying to pull off a suprise trip at the end of May to take them both. We shall see.
> 
> How's that statistics class going?



OMG.....Mark this day in History.....Carrie willingly giving anyone a hug!!!!


----------



## ttester9612

katydidbug1 said:


> OMG.....Mark this day in History.....Carrie willingly giving anyone a hug!!!!




  That's because I'm such a lovable huggable person.


----------



## katydidbug1

ttester9612 said:


> That's because I'm such a lovable huggable person.



This is very true....hugs from Bob and I too you!!!!


----------



## Carrieannew

ttester9612 said:


> That's because I'm such a lovable huggable person.



TT is like the mother I have but always wanted also. Hehe


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> TT is like the mother I have but always wanted also. Hehe



LOL....and I noticed you overlooked the whole snark!


----------



## ttester9612

Carrieannew said:


> TT is like the mother I have but always wanted also. Hehe



  Thanks


----------



## katydidbug1

Morning everyone........Happy Sunday, hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

katydidbug1 said:


> Morning everyone........Happy Sunday, hope everyone is having a great weekend.



Good Morning!  We have just passed our Third Anniversary!!!  Our next trip "HOME" is in just 20 days!  Al has planned it all, so I will be surprised.

We woke to our ROOSTER that has adopted our backyard trees as home for the moment.  Country living, eh?

Fall is nice in the Midwest...all those colors!

Hope everyone is well....I still read to check up on ya'll once in a while!


----------



## katydidbug1

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> Good Morning!  We have just passed our Third Anniversary!!!  Our next trip "HOME" is in just 20 days!  Al has planned it all, so I will be surprised.
> 
> We woke to our ROOSTER that has adopted our backyard trees as home for the moment.  Country living, eh?
> 
> Fall is nice in the Midwest...all those colors!
> 
> Hope everyone is well....I still read to check up on ya'll once in a while!



Can't believe its been 3 years already, Bob and I will be married 2 years in January.  Time flys when you are having fun.

Have fun at "home"  not sure I would deal well with anyone planning a trip for me, including Bob...LOL


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

katydidbug1 said:


> Have fun at "home"  not sure I would deal well with anyone planning a trip for me, including Bob...LOL



I am POSITIVE that it will be a Memorable Trip, as AL and I think a Lot alike.


----------



## jessaboo

Long time listener, first time poster. 

How's everyone?
Wanting to know how things go on around here?


----------



## ttester9612

jessaboo said:


> Long time listener, first time poster.
> 
> How's everyone?
> Wanting to know how things go on around here?


----------



## PirateMel

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> I am POSITIVE that it will be a Memorable Trip, as AL and I think a Lot alike.




Awww three years - congratulations.
When are you there?


----------



## katydidbug1

jessaboo said:


> Long time listener, first time poster.
> 
> How's everyone?
> Wanting to know how things go on around here?



Welcome!!!!

Just jump on in.  Sometimes the thread is really active and other times its quite.  There is quite the mix of folks here.  Several of aren't singles.  My husband and I met through an earlier incarnation of this thread, been married almost 2 years.  

We are a friendly group of folks!


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> Welcome!!!!
> 
> Just jump on in.  Sometimes the thread is really active and other times its quite.  There is quite the mix of folks here.  Several of aren't singles.  My husband and I met through an earlier incarnation of this thread, been married almost 2 years.
> 
> *We are a friendly group of folks*!



I bite


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> I bite



I forgot to add.....Carrie bites


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> I forgot to add.....Carrie bites



There should be a warning sign at the door....

Well that and to warn of stalkers


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

PirateMel said:


> Awww three years - congratulations.
> When are you there?




Dec 5 thru 11.  Can't wait!!!


----------



## ttester9612

katydidbug1 said:


> I forgot to add.....Carrie bites



And she does not do


----------



## Carrieannew

ttester9612 said:


> And she does not do


----------



## funkychunkymonkey

Im the last single one in my group.  who knew by 26 they would all be married?


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

funkychunkymonkey said:


> Im the last single one in my group.  who knew by 26 they would all be married?



Don't feel bad.  I was a Bridesmaid 7 times before I got married.  I met my DH right here on an earlier version of this very thread.  DO NOT SETTLE!!!

You need someone at the same level of intelligence, same ideas on PDA and snuggling, same spending habits, same work ethics, etc.  Trick is to TALK about ALL that stuff BEFORE you marry them.

EVERYTHING HAPPENS FOR A REASON!!!!


----------



## ttester9612

funkychunkymonkey said:


> Im the last single one in my group.  who knew by 26 they would all be married?



Don't rush it.  When the right one comes along hopefully you will know it.

It would be interesting to see how many in your group will still be married 10 years from now.


----------



## jhopkins213

funkychunkymonkey said:


> Im the last single one in my group.  who knew by 26 they would all be married?



I'm 30 Single and almost all of my friends have been married and divorced and yet I still there is something wrong with me for why I'm not married.


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

ttester9612 said:


> Don't rush it.  When the right one comes along hopefully you will know it.
> 
> It would be interesting to see how many in your group will still be married 10 years from now.



My thoughts exactly!!!!


----------



## katydidbug1

jhopkins213 said:


> I'm 30 Single and almost all of my friends have been married and divorced and yet I still there is something wrong with me for why I'm not married.



I was 34 when I met my now husband (had dated the same guy off and on for 10 years before that) and most but not all of my friends were either paired off or married.  I too thought there was something wrong with me, but realized I just didn't want to settle.  Several of my friends who married in their 20's are now getting divorced.  

Waiting for the right one, is so worth it.  Bob and I have been together for almost 3 years (3 years in Feb) and married 2 years (in Jan.)  and we have yet to have a fight, a few disagreements here and there but he was so worth waiting for.  

I met him like much like Mel (wdwtheplacetobe) met her husband on an earlier incarnation of this thread.  Also like her, I relocated (1600 miles from my hometown of Boston MA).  The moral of this story is just be open to meeting new people, and don't discount those who live far away, one of both of you might be willing to relocate for the right person.


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

katydidbug1 said:


> I was 34 when I met my now husband (had dated the same guy off and on for 10 years before that) and most but not all of my friends were either paired off or married.  I too thought there was something wrong with me, but realized I just didn't want to settle.  Several of my friends who married in their 20's are now getting divorced.
> 
> Waiting for the right one, is so worth it.  Bob and I have been together for almost 3 years (3 years in Feb) and married 2 years (in Jan.)  and we have yet to have a fight, a few disagreements here and there but he was so worth waiting for.
> 
> I met him like much like Mel (wdwtheplacetobe) met her husband on an earlier incarnation of this thread.  Also like her, I relocated (1600 miles from my hometown of Boston MA).  The moral of this story is just be open to meeting new people, and don't discount those who live far away, one of both of you might be willing to relocate for the right person.



Around the same time...there were many other moves.  Chris moved 1400 miles across Canada, Jules moved 835 miles from NJ to Indiana.  I moved 1100
 miles from Texas to Illinois.  BIG culture shock, but Al is definitely worth it! We met for the first time in person at the Magical Express desk.   We dated at Disney, got engaged at Disney and therefore, HAD to get married at Disney.  By the time we saw each other for the first time, it was too late to turn back.  We had talked from DAY ONE about everything we wanted in a mate.  You read on the Boards about so many that have to convince their spouses to GO to Disney.  We never do.  AND IT ALL STARTED HERE!!!!  

Make new friends....even if it doesn't turn out to be your match (I was NOT looking)...you have a new friend!


----------



## PirateMel

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> Around the same time...there were many other moves.  Chris moved 1400 miles across Canada, Jules moved 835 miles from NJ to Indiana.  I moved 1100
> miles from Texas to Illinois.  BIG culture shock, but Al is definitely worth it! We met for the first time in person at the Magical Express desk.   We dated at Disney, got engaged at Disney and therefore, HAD to get married at Disney.  By the time we saw each other for the first time, it was too late to turn back.  We had talked from DAY ONE about everything we wanted in a mate.  You read on the Boards about so many that have to convince their spouses to GO to Disney.  We never do.  AND IT ALL STARTED HERE!!!!
> 
> Make new friends....even if it doesn't turn out to be your match (I was NOT looking)...you have a new friend!



Excatly!
I met my BF right here too!
Was only looking for park buddies and have received so much more.
Some of the greatest people I have met through DIS, who share my Disney obsession, as well as the man of my dreams.  
But it all started with a Mouse!


----------



## katydidbug1

PirateMel said:


> Excatly!
> I met my BF right here too!
> Was only looking for park buddies and have received so much more.
> *Some of the greatest people* I have met through DIS, who share my Disney obsession, as well as the man of my dreams.
> But it all started with a Mouse!



Like Me


----------



## funkychunkymonkey

I give my bff a year or so before she divorces the moron she married. He moved in with us (we were roomates) and He was a real wing ding.


----------



## CoasterAddict

funkychunkymonkey said:


> I give my bff a year or so before she divorces the moron she married. He moved in with us (we were roomates) and He was a real wing ding.



Hey, how did your move go? Unpacked yet?


----------



## nurse.darcy

OMG, WDWtheplacetobe and katydidbug1 found their soulmates here and then married them.  PirateMel and her man found each other here.  Though none of these people were looking, its so wonderful that they did find.  Katy and Mel I know (and I know their SOs), talk about complementing each other.  I hope that everyone here finds that special someone that truly completes them.


----------



## tlionheart78

*pokes head around corner*

I'm only trying to catch up on this thread (BTW, congrats to those who found a match on these threads ), but someone mind giving me a history of this "love of Disney" title.  Yeah, newb question, but I can't help but feel a little lost.


----------



## PirateMel

katydidbug1 said:


> Like Me



YUP!

And Mr. Smee too!


----------



## katydidbug1

tlionheart78 said:


> *pokes head around corner*
> 
> I'm only trying to catch up on this thread (BTW, congrats to those who found a match on these threads ), but someone mind giving me a history of this "love of Disney" title.  Yeah, newb question, but I can't help but feel a little lost.



Teresa, correct me if I am wrong, but you started the original thread.  Previous incarnations of this thread, under a different name, got a little dramatic and lets just say, a little undisney.  

Teresa, started us on version one of this thread, as a place for all of us to go where there would be no drama and for the most part, we have kept the drama off this thread.

Sound about right?


----------



## jhopkins213

katydidbug1 said:


> I was 34 when I met my now husband (had dated the same guy off and on for 10 years before that) and most but not all of my friends were either paired off or married.  I too thought there was something wrong with me, but realized I just didn't want to settle.  Several of my friends who married in their 20's are now getting divorced.
> 
> Waiting for the right one, is so worth it.  Bob and I have been together for almost 3 years (3 years in Feb) and married 2 years (in Jan.)  and we have yet to have a fight, a few disagreements here and there but he was so worth waiting for.
> 
> I met him like much like Mel (wdwtheplacetobe) met her husband on an earlier incarnation of this thread.  Also like her, I relocated (1600 miles from my hometown of Boston MA).  The moral of this story is just be open to meeting new people, and don't discount those who live far away, one of both of you might be willing to relocate for the right person.




So your telling me their's a chance. Maybe I will find true love at Disney in the mean time I'm happy with trying Dole Whip and going on the Haunted Mansion a bunch of times.


----------



## PirateMel

jhopkins213 said:


> So your telling me their's a chance. Maybe I will find true love at Disney in the mean time I'm happy with trying Dole Whip and going on the Haunted Mansion a bunch of times.



Yup!

You just never know.


----------



## katydidbug1

jhopkins213 said:


> So your telling me their's a chance. Maybe I will find true love at Disney in the mean time I'm happy with trying Dole Whip and going on the Haunted Mansion a bunch of times.



Yes there is.....I met Bob for the first time after months of talking online and one the phone at Disney (just as PirateMel about the flight down to Orlando...I don't think I stopped talking).  I met his daughter (now my Step-Daughter) at Disney a few weeks later.  Bob and I got engaged at Disney and then Honeymooned there.  Needless to say Disney plays a huge part in our relationship.

Just enjoy your time, and be open to meeting new people.  I wasn't looking when I met Bob, and he was just coming off getting divorced and was most definitely not looking (he joined the Dis when he was planning a vacation for himself, his daughter and niece) we hit it off.  We started talking in Feb of 2008 and got married in Jan of 2009.  Quick courtship, but we knew it was right.  

You just never know when it is going to happen.


----------



## ttester9612

tlionheart78 said:


> *pokes head around corner*
> 
> I'm only trying to catch up on this thread (BTW, congrats to those who found a match on these threads ), but someone mind giving me a history of this "love of Disney" title.  Yeah, newb question, but I can't help but feel a little lost.



I had to do some searching...here's the link to one of the varies "love of Disney" threads.  As Katy said...it was a thread I started just for folks to share their love for Disney.  I hope this helps.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1774537


----------



## ttester9612

DRAMA FREE Please

If you are single and love Disney, then this is the Thread for You. Here is a place to share your life, thoughts and love with other singles. It's the place where you can share the thrills and chills with those who are in like mind about Disney. It's place where eventually with Disney Magic you might meet your prince or princess and fall in LOVE .

Please note, this is not a thread to harass, be mean or rude in any way to another human being. If that's what you want, then please do not subscribed to this thread.

The following is a test that was originated by the author of the very first Singles Thread, I thought it would be appropriate to start this thread with the same test.
Quote:
If only there was a test.....

How would you rate a potential mate on a 1-10 Disney scale?

1) Hates Disney
2) Doesn't hate it but it's like pulling teeth to get them there.
3) tolerates it begrudgingly and nit picks everything
4) is okay with it but when given an option prefers other places
5) Is okay with it but only once every few years
6) Will go but wants to do Universal, Sea World, Bushe Gardens etc.
7) Goes willingly and will do almost anything
8) Totaly gets into Disney on almost every level. A day without Disney is like a day without magic.
9) Is into Disney on EVERY level...sells children to get in another trip.
10) If you won the lottery you would LIVE in Disney World!
11) Wants to build a private DISer resort on-site!


----------



## tlionheart78

katydidbug1 said:


> Teresa, correct me if I am wrong, but you started the original thread.  Previous incarnations of this thread, under a different name, got a little dramatic and lets just say, a little undisney.
> 
> Teresa, started us on version one of this thread, as a place for all of us to go where there would be no drama and for the most part, we have kept the drama off this thread.
> 
> Sound about right?



So, it's a common love affair with Disney in general and not bringing any kind of "drama-war" to the table.  That's sounds awesome.  I was wondering what that was all about, but as I was reading the thread, my mind became a bit confused as I was seeing all of this randomness going on. 

Thanks for the explanation.  I've been trying to find time to socialize here around here and I'm still getting used to the ropes and all.


----------



## katydidbug1

tlionheart78 said:


> So, it's a common love affair with Disney in general and not bringing any kind of "drama-war" to the table.  That's sounds awesome.  I was wondering what that was all about, but as I was reading the thread, my mind became a bit confused as I was seeing all of this randomness going on.
> 
> Thanks for the explanation.  I've been trying to find time to socialize here around here and I'm still getting used to the ropes and all.



We are also a pretty random group, but its all good!!


----------



## PirateMel

​
Yipee!  almost time to go HOME!


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

PirateMel said:


> ​
> Yipee!  almost time to go HOME!



We leave Sunday....have been "gathering" for a month. Time to finish packing and Al to start.

Hope to FINALLY meet you!


----------



## Auntie L.

Haven't been here for a while and just thought I'd say "Hi"!  And ttester, my ideal mate would be # 10 on the quiz - and I'll be pickin' up a lottery tickey tomorrow!!  

Linda


----------



## nurse.darcy

tlionheart78 said:


> So, it's a common love affair with Disney in general and not bringing any kind of "drama-war" to the table.  That's sounds awesome.  I was wondering what that was all about, but as I was reading the thread, my mind became a bit confused as I was seeing all of this randomness going on.
> 
> Thanks for the explanation.  I've been trying to find time to socialize here around here and I'm still getting used to the ropes and all.



David, this thread is really just like the Singles Social Club except that, on an earlier version of this thread (before it was restarted by Teresa) some drama did happen.  This thread is open to everyone and all are welcome. Its been fun to watch people get coupled off and then come back and share their stories.


----------



## katydidbug1

Just stopping by to say "Hi"  

Hope everyone's December is going well, and everyone is enjoying the Holiday Season.  We are gearing up for Christmas here at Casa Lynn, and trying to keep the Stitch (our 7 month old Puppy) away from the tree.  

Hope everyone is well


----------



## Funball

hi new to this thread. my name is sara..i met my Boyfriend on the disboards.and in september we had our 1est trip to disneyland together!

i read in this thread that other people hav also met there soulmates on the dis. that is awesome!


----------



## katydidbug1

Funball said:


> hi new to this thread. my name is sara..i met my Boyfriend on the disboards.and in september we had our 1est trip to disneyland together!
> 
> i read in this thread that other people hav also met there soulmates on the dis. that is awesome!



Hi Sara

I'm one of those who met my soulmate right here.  Its great to be here and to find someone who shares the same love of Disney that we do   I have also met some of bestest friends here as well


----------



## Funball

I know it is so awesome to find someone that shares the same love of Disney like I do, and he just gets it, gets the love of disney… and best of all they are also dis members(that is just a bonus). And in two months, it will be 6 months we been together!!  AND I TO have also met some awesome people on here made some awesome friends so far....


----------



## ttester9612

Sara

yes there has been quite a few that met their soul mates on the boards.  Please do share your love of Disney with the rest of us.


----------



## Funball

Wow thanks ..i just been killing time on the boards by finding new threads to see that is kinda how I found this thread even though I am not single! I normally take photos and post them for various threads in the Disneyland,CA forum, but my new camera stopped zooming in and out and I had to send it back, so lately I felt lost when I go Disneyland because I don’t have my camera! And I been dying to take photos of the tiny houses in the story book land, I saw and heard they had decorated them for xmas…how cute!


----------



## Disneyfan63

Hi,

I logged on for the first time in 13 months last night, because I haven't been to WDW since Mousefest 2007.  But an idea for a December, 2011 solo trip has hit my brain.  I may be in a lot of trouble.

Jim


----------



## miss-t

Hi everyone! I'm new on the boards, it would be great to meet some new people.


----------



## Sha

Funball said:


> Wow thanks ..i just been killing time on the boards by finding new threads to see that is kinda how I found this thread even though I am not single! I normally take photos and post them for various threads in the Disneyland,CA forum, but my new camera stopped zooming in and out and I had to send it back, so lately I felt lost when I go Disneyland because I don’t have my camera! And I been dying to take photos of the tiny houses in the story book land, I saw and heard they had decorated them for xmas…how cute!



I went to DL for the first time last year at the beginning of December and had forgotten about the decorations in Storybook Land. I had to go back and look at my pictures. BTW, I think your map idea is really great.


----------



## ttester9612

Disneyfan63 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I logged on for the first time in 13 months last night, because I haven't been to WDW since Mousefest 2007.  But an idea for a December, 2011 solo trip has hit my brain.  I may be in a lot of trouble.
> 
> Jim





miss-t said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new on the boards, it would be great to meet some new people.



 
 To all the newbies....glad you can join us.  Please share your love for Disney. 

 Jim, have you been on a solo trip before? Or is this your first one?

Miss-T, some of us are always planning trips, check out the various DisMeet threads for December 2010 and even May 2011.  Maybe you can join us.


----------



## Disneyfan63

Hey tt!

This would be my 8th solo trip.  I believe we met on my last one, in 2007, in DHS near 50s Prime Time.

Jim


----------



## ttester9612

Disneyfan63 said:


> Hey tt!
> 
> This would be my 8th solo trip.  I believe we met on my last one, in 2007, in DHS near 50s Prime Time.
> 
> Jim



2007 that was ages ago.  I guess my memory is not what it use to be.


----------



## catpaws007

Looking to meet someone around 28-38 who likes Disney as much as I and looking for a relationship


----------



## catpaws007

Hey there! How did you meet him? Is there a personals part of this website?


----------



## katydidbug1

catpaws007 said:


> Hey there! How did you meet him? Is there a personals part of this website?



Not sure who you are asking, but I met my husband just by chatting with him here on an earlier incarnation of this thread.  There was also a Disney Dating site, that no longer exists that had a nightly chat, that a lot of us went too.  I am not sure about a Personals part of this website, I don't think that there is.


----------



## Disneyfan63

Hi, tt!

I know the feeling.  Sometimes I think my mind is a sieve.  If I don't write my passwords down somewhere, I forget 'em.

Jim


----------



## mickeyworld

I have met singles and couples on the disboards... still looking for my Prince, lost the other one to cancer many years ago.
I attended the May meet last year and had a great time... (hi Darcy)
I'll be in the world in late Dec. and again in April... I am almost always up for a quick trip to play in Disney...
So, if Prince Charming is over 55 and looking for a princess , here I am!


----------



## ttester9612

MERRY CHRISTMAS to all my DISFRIENDS


----------



## katydidbug1

MERRY CHRISTMAS!!

I hope everyone has a wonderful day today and tomorrow!!!


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

Merry CHRISTmas!!!

We got about 6 inches of SNOW yesterday and today we're driving to Al's family....about 2 hours NW.  It is BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## sk8jdgca

Happy Boxing Day (Its a lovely canadian holiday-sort of like black friday)


----------



## DisneyGirlLV

Hi, I am new to this forum, I am looking to make some new wonderful friends who share my love for Disney...


----------



## CoasterAddict

DisneyGirlLV said:


> Hi, I am new to this forum, I am looking to make some new wonderful friends who share my love for Disney...



You're in the right place. Welcome!


----------



## ttester9612

DisneyGirlLV said:


> Hi, I am new to this forum, I am looking to make some new wonderful friends who share my love for Disney...





Yes you are in the right place....with the holidays we have all been busy so not much posting has been happening.  But  don't let that discourage you, keep coming back and post your "LOVE FOR DISNEY"

Now onto some serious business.  Has everyone been keeping up with the news that Disneyland had to turn folks away for the past two days.  I never thought I'll see that happen.


----------



## DisneyGirlLV

ttester9612 said:


> Now onto some serious business.  Has everyone been keeping up with the news that Disneyland had to turn folks away for the past two days.  I never thought I'll see that happen.



I've been to DL every Christmas for the past 6 years and this year was UNBELIEVABLE with the crowds; busier than I had ever seen it!


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> Yes you are in the right place....with the holidays we have all been busy so not much posting has been happening.  But  don't let that discourage you, keep coming back and post your "LOVE FOR DISNEY"
> 
> Now onto some serious business.  Has everyone been keeping up with the news that Disneyland had to turn folks away for the past two days.  I never thought I'll see that happen.



has happened a couple time at WDW this holiday for MK and also at IOA.


----------



## Master Mason

Hello everyone, finally got my new computer  so now I am working on pictures that have been waiting.  I have wedding pics going up on the site if anyone cares to check them out, should have them all up by Sunday.

Hope everyone is doing well and has a great new years.


----------



## ludari

Hi all, I'm single and new to the disboards as well.  Hoping to meet people with similar interests.  Happy New Year to all.


----------



## sk8jdgca

Happy new years to all!


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

Good luck to all the new singles on the thread! 

Don't look for your soulmate...make new friends...if it is to be, it WILL happen!

When you LEAST expect it, EXPECT it!!!

Believe me and several others....MAGIC happens on the DisBoards!


----------



## EKW

There used to be a Disney singles website...and from this thread, it appears there is still demand for one.  I wonder if Corey has any extra time on his hands?


----------



## ctnurse

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> Good luck to all the new singles on the thread!
> 
> Don't look for your soulmate...make new friends...if it is to be, it WILL happen!
> 
> When you LEAST expect it, EXPECT it!!!
> 
> Believe me and several others....MAGIC happens on the DisBoards!



Very well said!!!  Happy New Years!


----------



## ttester9612

Bumpy bump....had to bring this back to the 1st page.

How's everyone doing?  Made it through the holidays?


----------



## CoasterAddict

ttester9612 said:


> Bumpy bump....had to bring this back to the 1st page.
> 
> How's everyone doing?  Made it through the holidays?



Yep, made it through the marathon too. And somehow survived my extra two days stranded at WDW.


----------



## tlionheart78

ttester9612 said:


> Bumpy bump....had to bring this back to the 1st page.
> 
> How's everyone doing?  Made it through the holidays?



Thanks for the bumpage.  I survived on my end.  Now, I'm just trying to dig myself out of the financial hole I'm in. 

BTW, anyone get anything Disney related for Christmas? Finally got my Blu-Ray/DVD copy of Fantasia and have been loving it since.


----------



## Pinkee77

I survived.  The holidays were fun.  The new year will bring lots of changes for me - both happy and sad.  Frankly, I am already looking forward to 2012.  LOL!



tlionheart78 said:


> BTW, anyone get anything Disney related for Christmas? Finally got my Blu-Ray/DVD copy of Fantasia and have been loving it since.



Yes!  The people who know me and love me best......Epic Mickey, and Disney gift cards.  I wasted 3 days of my Christmas vacation sitting around playing the Wii (lol) and loved every minute of it.  But, the gift cards will come in handy since we have been at the parks almost evey weekend.


----------



## ttester9612

CoasterAddict said:


> Yep, made it through the marathon too. And somehow survived my extra two days stranded at WDW.



I read your posts about that adventure.  I wouldn't mind being stranded at WDW.  



tlionheart78 said:


> Thanks for the bumpage.  I survived on my end.  Now, I'm just trying to dig myself out of the financial hole I'm in.
> 
> BTW, anyone get anything Disney related for Christmas? Finally got my Blu-Ray/DVD copy of Fantasia and have been loving it since.



My XMas present was the Blu-Ray/DVD copy of Beauty and the Beast (my favorite all time Disney movie).


----------



## CoasterAddict

ttester9612 said:


> I read your posts about that adventure.  I wouldn't mind being stranded at WDW.



The problem wasn't so much the extra 2 days @WDW as it was the stuff I was supposed to be doing at home during those 2 days that I couldn't do remotely and had to scramble to get done on time when I got home.


----------



## tlionheart78

ttester9612 said:


> My XMas present was the Blu-Ray/DVD copy of Beauty and the Beast (my favorite all time Disney movie).



I was so excited when this came out on Blu-Ray/DVD that I got it the day it came out.  I just wish that a digital copy had come with the set.  But, it was worth it getting it on iTunes, so I've got this modern classic with me and on every format.

I am rather glad that a full DVD set came out before Christmas.  I was able to give my eldest niece that copy since she wanted to access all the special features and doesn't own a BD player.


----------



## PirateMel

tlionheart78 said:


> Thanks for the bumpage.  I survived on my end.  Now, I'm just trying to dig myself out of the financial hole I'm in.
> 
> BTW, anyone get anything Disney related for Christmas? Finally got my Blu-Ray/DVD copy of Fantasia and have been loving it since.



My sister bought us a red Wii for christmas, Mickey colored, with a collector edition of Epic Mickey.  Still not sure I want to open it or not.  We also got TSM - it is a blast!


----------



## Carrieannew

PirateMel said:


> My sister bought us a red Wii for christmas, Mickey colored, with a collector edition of Epic Mickey.  Still not sure I want to open it or not.  We also got TSM - it is a blast!



You still havent opened Epic Mickey! I did. You can try it at Logans party if you like. I love it. Some issues with the view and getting confused but it's because I refuse to read directions


Hi peeps!!!! 

124 days!!!!!! And Kayla still has no idea


----------



## PirateMel

Carrieannew said:


> You still havent opened Epic Mickey! I did. You can try it at Logans party if you like. I love it. Some issues with the view and getting confused but it's because I refuse to read directions
> 
> 
> Hi peeps!!!!
> 
> 124 days!!!!!! And Kayla still has no idea



WOO HOO!

Yup finally got the Awesome invite - we will be there!


----------



## Carrieannew

PirateMel said:


> WOO HOO!
> 
> Yup finally got the Awesome invite - we will be there!



Woot 
Adding you to my list!! 

My baby is going to be 1 
Where did the last year go


----------



## ttester9612

Is everyone surviving the snow?  I am so ready for warmer weather, preferably in my favorite vacation stop.


----------



## Andrew015

EKW said:


> There used to be a Disney singles website...and from this thread, it appears there is still demand for one.  I wonder if Corey has any extra time on his hands?



I agree... what happened to that site?


----------



## PirateMel

ttester9612 said:


> Is everyone surviving the snow?  I am so ready for warmer weather, preferably in my favorite vacation stop.



UGH - more snow this week - another 1+ feet.

But just to make things a little better.

The countdown


​
Provided we can get on a plane


----------



## ttester9612

PirateMel said:


> UGH - more snow this week - another 1+ feet.
> 
> But just to make things a little better.
> 
> The countdown
> 
> 
> ​
> Provided we can get on a plane



I share your pain.  I heard we're expecting the freezing rain. 

Can you pack me in your suitcase?  
I was scheduled to go at the end of February but had to cancel it because of new commitments.  My May trip will have to be canceled to.  The way my schedule looks it appears April is the only month I have free at the moment for Spring.


----------



## PirateMel

ttester9612 said:


> I share your pain.  I heard we're expecting the freezing rain.
> 
> Can you pack me in your suitcase?
> I was scheduled to go at the end of February but had to cancel it because of new commitments.  My May trip will have to be canceled to.  The way my schedule looks it appears April is the only month I have free at the moment for Spring.




Sorry - can kidnap you if you like?


----------



## thelionqueen

Hey there, 
so I am newly single and looking to chat with others who share my insane (of course I don't think its insane) love of Disney!!
Hi, I'm the Lionqueen


----------



## Disneylover1971

Hello there...i'm newly single too...Seeking like-minded females that share a love for Disney too!   I'd like to talk about your favorite Disney memories


----------



## PirateMel

thelionqueen said:


> Hey there,
> so I am newly single and looking to chat with others who share my insane (of course I don't think its insane) love of Disney!!
> Hi, I'm the Lionqueen





Disneylover1971 said:


> Hello there...i'm newly single too...Seeking like-minded females that share a love for Disney too!   I'd like to talk about your favorite Disney memories



Welcome


----------



## ttester9612

thelionqueen said:


> Hey there,
> so I am newly single and looking to chat with others who share my insane (of course I don't think its insane) love of Disney!!
> Hi, I'm the Lionqueen





Disneylover1971 said:


> Hello there...i'm newly single too...Seeking like-minded females that share a love for Disney too!   I'd like to talk about your favorite Disney memories





Sorry to hear you are newly singled.  I've been there done that.  On the brighter note.....Glad you are able to join us.....This is the place to share your LOVE for Disney.  At least we try to keep it going.



My favorite Disney memory was the first time I took my son to WDW.  He was only 10.  The look on his face at seeing everything was "PRICELESS" 

What is your favorite Disney memory?


----------



## katydidbug1

ttester9612 said:


> My favorite Disney memory was the first time I took my son to WDW.  He was only 10.  The look on his face at seeing everything was "PRICELESS"
> 
> What is your favorite Disney memory?



My favorite Disney Memory and there are quite a few.   But by far the most memorable are meeting my DH on an earlier incarnation of this thread, meeting him for the first time at Disney (TT...how nervous was he?, PirateMel, how nervous was I?) and finally getting engaged at Disney...and of course the many trips we have take as a Family since then.  Me, DH and DSD.


----------



## ludari

My favorite Disney memory was visiting Tokyo Disneyland.


----------



## nurse.darcy

ttester9612 said:


> Sorry to hear you are newly singled.  I've been there done that.  On the brighter note.....Glad you are able to join us.....This is the place to share your LOVE for Disney.  At least we try to keep it going.
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite Disney memory was the first time I took my son to WDW.  He was only 10.  The look on his face at seeing everything was "PRICELESS"
> 
> What is your favorite Disney memory?



OOOOH, my turn, my turn. . .Since I lived so close to Disneyland my son's entire life has been Disneyfied from the very beginning, but my fondest memory is taking him to Disneyland Resort when he was 4 years old.  California Adventure was only a thought somewhere at this time, so all our time was spent at Disneyland Park.  My son was enamoured by everything. Because he was tall for his age, he was able to go on nearly every ride in the park. It was awesome. I have a picture of him in front of the Crystal Palace store with the huge Sleeping Beauty castle in crystal behind him.  That crystal piece doesn't exist anymore because it shattered during a cleaning. I am glad I have a picture of it.


----------



## nurse.darcy

ludari said:


> My favorite Disney memory was visiting Tokyo Disneyland.



My son wants this for a graduation present. . .a visit to Tokyo Disney


----------



## ludari

nurse.darcy said:


> My son wants this for a graduation present. . .a visit to Tokyo Disney



I'm sure your son would enjoy it.  It's been over 20 years since I visited Tokyo Disneyland and I still have my ticket stub and park map.  I hope to visit this park again plus Paris and Hong Kong.


----------



## nurse.darcy

ludari said:


> I'm sure your son would enjoy it.  It's been over 20 years since I visited Tokyo Disneyland and I still have my ticket stub and park map.  I hope to visit this park again plus Paris and Hong Kong.



I should tell you that my son is fascinated by the Japanese culture.  He was so excited that I was dating someone from Japan.  It was funny.  I think that he was actually disappointed when we broke up. Oh well, my son is 18 now.  I am looking at Japan for a trip soon.  Like in June after he graduates. . .lol.


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> My favorite Disney memory was the first time I took my son to WDW.  He was only 10.  The look on his face at seeing everything was "PRICELESS"
> 
> What is your favorite Disney memory?



My mom dancing with the Beast on her 1 year of being a breast cancer survivor and realizing it was 1 year as they were dancing.


----------



## ttester9612

katydidbug1 said:


> My favorite Disney Memory and there are quite a few.   But by far the most memorable are meeting my DH on an earlier incarnation of this thread, meeting him for the first time at Disney *(TT...how nervous was he?*, PirateMel, how nervous was I?) and finally getting engaged at Disney...and of course the many trips we have take as a Family since then.  Me, DH and DSD.




Oh he was very nervous   Char and I had the hardest time trying to calm him down.  I believe playing some miniature golf before he picked you up might have helped some.


----------



## ttester9612

Sha said:


> My mom dancing with the Beast on her 1 year of being a breast cancer survivor and realizing it was 1 year as they were dancing.



Way to go MOM....


----------



## PirateMel

katydidbug1 said:


> My favorite Disney Memory and there are quite a few.   But by far the most memorable are meeting my DH on an earlier incarnation of this thread, meeting him for the first time at Disney (TT...how nervous was he?, PirateMel, how nervous was I?) and finally getting engaged at Disney...and of course the many trips we have take as a Family since then.  Me, DH and DSD.



OMG
I hour to the airport, three hour in flight and the ultimate ride from the airport in Bob's car.  Me in the middle, Cait on her cell and BOB sooo nervous.  Thouhgt that was going to be Disater - but alas it turned out GREAT!


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

Aww, its so great to hear about love blooming on here and at Disney!!! Thats great!!!!!!


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

Ok lets see... Favorite Disney moment.... I think it was the look on my 2yr olds face the first time we walked into MK and her eyes lit up!!! That or her pushing Cinderella's arm away when she was trying to get close to her for a picture 


Cant wait for our upcoming trip to create more memories! I know my 4yr old will have plenty of crazy things to say while we are there


----------



## Kfyr23

Altoqueenkelly said:


> Ok lets see... Favorite Disney moment.... I think it was the look on my 2yr olds face the first time we walked into MK and her eyes lit up!!! That or her pushing Cinderella's arm away when she was trying to get close to her for a picture
> 
> 
> Cant wait for our upcoming trip to create more memories! I know my 4yr old will have plenty of crazy things to say while we are there



I could talk all day about the crazy stuff mine has said or done at the parks.


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

Framed in my house:
 First time meeting Mickey - age 2 (while I teared up... all emotional momma!!)


----------



## Kfyr23

Altoqueenkelly said:


> Framed in my house:
> First time meeting Mickey - age 2 (while I teared up... all emotional momma!!)



AWW how sweet.


----------



## PirateMel

Altoqueenkelly said:


> Framed in my house:
> First time meeting Mickey - age 2 (while I teared up... all emotional momma!!)



So adorable


----------



## PirateMel

Three more Mikey sleeps and we are headed for warmer weather.

  

Had to change things around a little to accomodate my Uncle's wake.

Then off to Disney to celebrate Life with the man I love


----------



## katydidbug1

PirateMel said:


> Three more Mikey sleeps and we are headed for warmer weather.
> 
> 
> 
> Had to change things around a little to accomodate my Uncle's wake.
> 
> Then off to Disney to celebrate Life with the man I love



Yeah!!!  I am so glad y'all are going to be able to go, and celebrate for Bob and I too.  Wish we could be there with you this year!!


----------



## Carrieannew

PirateMel said:


> Three more Mikey sleeps and we are headed for warmer weather.
> 
> 
> 
> Had to change things around a little to accomodate my Uncle's wake.
> 
> Then off to Disney to celebrate Life with the man I love



Awwww mushy crap


----------



## deltachi8

Just stopping by to say Hi to old friends.  Glad to see this thread is till cranking and it looks like more matches and friendships have been made.

Our son John just celebrated his first birthday (for those who don't know or remember, I met my lovely wife right here on DisBoards).

I think my most memorable Disney moment is actually a tie:
1) Watching my oldest (now 14) on his first visit at 5 getting to dance in the afternoon MK parade.

2) Proposing to my wife infront of the Castle just before wishes.


----------



## ttester9612

deltachi8 said:


>



He's so adorable.  Glad to see everything is working with you two. 

See dreams to do come true when you least expect it.


----------



## Carrieannew

Mel and Bart

Congratulations!!!!! So very very very happy for you both.


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Mel and Bart
> 
> Congratulations!!!!! So very very very happy for you both.



Me too, Me too!!!!  Bob and I are are so happy for you both.  Can't wait till I can give you a hug in person...not sure when that will be, but Carrie may have to bite the bullet and do it for me!!!!


----------



## ttester9612

YES....CONGRATS to Bart and Mel...who just got engaged!     I'm  with JOY.

See dreams can come true when you least expect it.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Congrats to the couples who got engaged. . .Bart and Mel, and Kim and Gary.  I have another couple of friends who are now engaged as well. . .apparently I shouldn't drink water from any water cooler. . .I am happy for the couples but wouldn't want this disease rubbing off on me. . .lol.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Congrats to everyone who's gotten engaged! Now if someone could point me towards the water coolers where you're drinking from I'd LOVE to catch this disease. haha


----------



## katydidbug1

I dunno....I'm glad I drank the water!!!  Married to my wonderful  for 2 years now....and we are just 1 out of many couples!!!!


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

bluedevilinaz said:


> Congrats to everyone who's gotten engaged! Now if someone could point me towards the water coolers where you're drinking from I'd LOVE to catch this disease. haha




Seriously.... Me too, where do we get in line???


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Altoqueenkelly said:


> Seriously.... Me too, where do we get in line???



Hahaha right?


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

Tell us about the Proposal and when the Wedding is scheduled???


----------



## ttester9612

bluedevilinaz said:


> Congrats to everyone who's gotten engaged! Now if someone could point me towards the water coolers where you're drinking from I'd LOVE to catch this disease. haha





Altoqueenkelly said:


> Seriously.... Me too, where do we get in line???



I can picture it now....a very long line at the water cooler near the Castle.  Other folks will be wondering what is going on and what is so special about the water.


----------



## PirateMel

Altoqueenkelly said:


> Seriously.... Me too, where do we get in line???



No water cooler - just lots of coins in the fountain with many, many, many wishes.

Mine came true Feb 14th 2011.


----------



## katydidbug1

PirateMel said:


> No water cooler - just lots of coins in the fountain with many, many, many wishes.
> 
> Mine came true Feb 14th 2011.


----------



## Carrieannew

PirateMel said:


> No water cooler - just lots of coins in the fountain with many, many, many wishes.
> 
> Mine came true Feb 14th 2011.



I don't do hugs. But for this I would!


----------



## bluedevilinaz

PirateMel said:


> No water cooler - just lots of coins in the fountain with many, many, many wishes.
> 
> Mine came true Feb 14th 2011.



Guess I'll have to give that a shot next time I go.  Congratulations again!


----------



## Carrieannew

bluedevilinaz said:


> Guess I'll have to give that a shot next time I go.  Congratulations again!



Maybe your supposed to drink from every since water fountain on disney property. Incase you wanted something to do on your next trip hehe


----------



## Kimmielee1961

nurse.darcy said:


> Congrats to the couples who got engaged. . .Bart and Mel, and Kim and Gary.  I have another couple of friends who are now engaged as well. . .apparently I shouldn't drink water from any water cooler. . .I am happy for the couples but wouldn't want this disease rubbing off on me. . .lol.



 Thanks for the well wishes Darcy!!  Gary and I are very excited and spent most of the weekend finalizing our plans.  

I haven't been on in FOREVER and had to create a new name due to my old one is tied to an email address that doesn't exist anymore (since I moved to Florida 14 months ago) and I, for the life of me, can't remember the password.  Oh well... 

Congrats to Mel and Bart... It's been a month filled with Disney love so far!! 

Darcy, come drink the water...


----------



## katydidbug1

WoooHooo...Kim is back on the Dis!

Congrats again to you and Gary!!


----------



## ttester9612

Kim....glad you're back and congrats to  Gary and you.  I love the profile pic


----------



## Kimmielee1961

katydidbug1 said:


> WoooHooo...Kim is back on the Dis!
> 
> Congrats again to you and Gary!!





ttester9612 said:


> Kim....glad you're back and congrats to  Gary and you.  I love the profile pic



Thanks to you both!!


----------



## Kimmielee

**


----------



## DisneydaveCT

Congratulations to Kimmielee and PirateMel on their engagements.

May your lives be filled with Disney magic and happiness .


----------



## Kimmielee

**


----------



## DisneydaveCT

Kimmielee said:


> Thanks Dave... good to see another familiar face!!



Thanks Kim.  I'm looking forward to reconnecting with the many DisFriends I had on this board in the years gone by.


----------



## mickeyworld

You two personify my biggest dream.. to meet and marry a disneyloving man.  Congrats to you and thanks for keeping my dream alive!


----------



## Kimmielee

**


----------



## nurse.darcy

Kimmielee said:


> Thanks!!  My advice would be to attend a DIS meet somewhere... Try to do one that is planned at WDW if you can!  It's a great way to get to know others and a boat load of fun.
> 
> If you can't make it to WDW, there are many local meets in other states held throughout the year that are fun as well.
> 
> Then... when you get there... just be OPEN to the possibility of finding a friend.  Most of us that have been blessed by finding a Disney loving mate started out as friends first... !!
> 
> With that said, there are a few successful couples that had the "love at first sight" moments too!!!  Just be yourself, be open and do DISNEY as often as possible!!  I know... I know... twist your arm right?



Hey there Kimberly. . .Judy hung out with our group in May this past year.  She has met a few of us crazy people. It was just her first time. . .lol.


----------



## Kimmielee

**


----------



## ttester9612

Bumpy Bump....

Life is SO GOOD!  I'm looking forward to my next trip in May. 
I miss the Mouse! 

How's everyone doing?


----------



## PirateMel

ttester9612 said:


> Bumpy Bump....
> 
> Life is SO GOOD!  I'm looking forward to my next trip in May.
> I miss the Mouse!
> 
> How's everyone doing?



Great!

In need of sun and palm trees again!


----------



## katydidbug1

PirateMel said:


> Great!
> 
> In need of sun and palm trees again!



Didn't you just get back...I need a disney fix soooooo bad


----------



## NH_Bubba

katydidbug1 said:


> Didn't you just get back...I need a disney fix soooooo bad



No Cait we haven't been since last Month. We really need to go and get some sun.


----------



## katydidbug1

NH_Bubba said:


> No Cait we haven't been since last Month. We really need to go and get some sun.



Bart, Bart, Bart    I HAVEN'T BEEN SINCE JUNE!!!!!  And don't give that well you live in the south stuff...no palm trees, and no Disney...and it snowed (well not as much as up by you) and we aren't going to be able to go for a while....see Ticker below


----------



## ttester9612

NH_Bubba said:


> No Cait we haven't been since last Month. We really need to go and get some sun.



  Yea Yea Yea....just rub it in.  



katydidbug1 said:


> Bart, Bart, Bart    I HAVEN'T BEEN SINCE JUNE!!!!!  And don't give that well you live in the south stuff...no palm trees, and no Disney...and it snowed (well not as much as up by you) and we aren't going to be able to go for a while....see Ticker below



I totally agree.


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> Bart, Bart, Bart    I HAVEN'T BEEN SINCE JUNE!!!!!  And don't give that well you live in the south stuff...no palm trees, and no Disney...and it snowed (well not as much as up by you) and we aren't going to be able to go for a while....see Ticker below



You mean June 2010 right.

August 2009 here since I have been back! I win!!!!!!


----------



## Carrieannew

ttester9612 said:


> Yea Yea Yea....just rub it in.
> 
> 
> 
> I totally agree.



TT!!!!! I miss you! 
You need to change your dates and go at the end of May, kbyethanks!

Or in October also!


----------



## ttester9612

Carrieannew said:


> You mean June 2010 right.
> 
> August 2009 here since I have been back! I win!!!!!!



Yes you do   

You are due for visit Ms. Carrie....with LOTS of HUGS


----------



## disneyfanx3

PirateMel said:


> Great!
> 
> In need of sun and palm trees again!


 I say time to move to FL.  


Carrieannew said:


> You mean June 2010 right.
> 
> August 2009 here since I have been back! I win!!!!!!


I can't believe I haven't been since Oct and I only live 2 1/2 hrs away. 


Carrieannew said:


> TT!!!!! I miss you!
> You need to change your dates and go at the end of May, kbyethanks!
> 
> Or in October also!



I think she should change her dates too - then I can come up and hang out with you both.


----------



## ttester9612

Carrieannew said:


> TT!!!!! I miss you!
> You need to change your dates and go at the end of May, kbyethanks!
> 
> Or in October also!





disneyfanx3 said:


> I say time to move to FL.
> 
> I can't believe I haven't been since Oct and I only live 2 1/2 hrs away.
> 
> 
> I think she should change her dates too - then I can come up and hang out with you both.



I plan to be there in October and hopefully November too.


----------



## katydidbug1

LALALALALA  I'm not listening to any of you.  Once again see my ticker below!


----------



## DisneydaveCT

ttester9612 said:


> I plan to be there in October and hopefully November too.



When in October?  A good part of my family is planning on being there in October as well.  I may fly down to join them during their stay.


----------



## ttester9612

DisneydaveCT said:


> When in October?  A good part of my family is planning on being there in October as well.  I may fly down to join them during their stay.



I haven't confirm my dates yet, but it will be sometime between Oct 17-25.  When is your family going?


----------



## connorsmom911

Hey all!!  Long time, no see!!  I'm heading back in October too, celebrating my 40th birthday with my mom, Oct 26-30!!

Everything is good up here in the north, still winter, but we are soooooo ready for spring!  Boys are growing like weeds, little dude starting JK in the fall, and there's a new man in my life, Joe, who's crazy enough to have stuck around for the last 9 months, despite my incessant Disney talk (he's a Disney virgin, and he's resisting...but we all know resistance is futile!!)

I'm also working on becoming a part-time travel agent, working for the same company my little sister does here in town, but where she specializes in cruises and caribbean all-inclusives, I'm going to focus on Disney!  If all works out I should be up and running in the spring!

Congrats to all the newly engaged!!  I've been following on facebook for the most part.

Miss you guys and think of you often!!


----------



## ttester9612

connorsmom911 said:


> Hey all!!  Long time, no see!!  I'm heading back in October too, celebrating my 40th birthday with my mom, Oct 26-30!!
> 
> Everything is good up here in the north, still winter, but we are soooooo ready for spring!  Boys are growing like weeds, little dude starting JK in the fall, and there's a new man in my life, Joe, who's crazy enough to have stuck around for the last 9 months, despite my incessant Disney talk (he's a Disney virgin, and he's resisting...but we all know resistance is futile!!)
> 
> I'm also working on becoming a part-time travel agent, working for the same company my little sister does here in town, but where she specializes in cruises and caribbean all-inclusives, I'm going to focus on Disney!  If all works out I should be up and running in the spring!
> 
> Congrats to all the newly engaged!!  I've been following on facebook for the most part.
> 
> Miss you guys and think of you often!!



Glad to hear from you and that life is being good to you.


----------



## DisneydaveCT

ttester9612 said:


> I haven't confirm my dates yet, but it will be sometime between Oct 17-25.  When is your family going?



I think in the last week of the month.  They are going on the DCL and will stay on-property before and after the cruise.  I need to confirm the dates with my sister.


----------



## ttester9612

DisneydaveCT said:


> I think in the last week of the month.  They are going on the DCL and will stay on-property before and after the cruise.  I need to confirm the dates with my sister.



I've done cruises (Carnival and Holland America) but never a Disney cruise.  You will have to let me know how their experience was.  

We will still be seeing each other on April 16th.


----------



## Carrieannew

ttester9612 said:


> I haven't confirm my dates yet, but it will be sometime between Oct 17-25.  When is your family going?



TT those are my dates too! 
I plan to be there the weekend of the 22nd for a solo trip!


----------



## ttester9612

Carrieannew said:


> TT those are my dates too!
> I plan to be there the weekend of the 22nd for a solo trip!



So we will see each other then.


----------



## Carrieannew

ttester9612 said:


> So we will see each other then.



We will!


----------



## DisneydaveCT

ttester9612 said:


> I've done cruises (Carnival and Holland America) but never a Disney cruise.  You will have to let me know how their experience was.
> 
> We will still be seeing each other on April 16th.



 My siblings have been multiple times...even my daughter has been before.  She is going on DCL again in April with her Mom.  I am the main Disney fan in the family and I have yet to go on the DCL.  Maybe I just need to meet a  who encourage me to go on the DCL.

In case your wondering, I have done one cruise...back in the day of the Big Red Boat.

Yes, we will see each other on the 16th.


----------



## DisneydaveCT

Long time no see greetings to my former Connecticut "neighbor" Carrie, and to Katy as well.

Katy, when were you there last June?  I was there the last week of the month for my 50th birthday.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DisneydaveCT said:


> My siblings have been multiple times...even my daughter has been before.  She is going on DCL again in April with her Mom.  I am the main Disney fan in the family and I have yet to go on the DCL.  Maybe I just need to meet a  who encourage me to go on the DCL.
> 
> In case your wondering, I have done one cruise...back in the day of the Big Red Boat.
> 
> Yes, we will see each other on the 16th.



Well Dave. . .I am a  and I encourage you to go on a cruise on DCL. There, did that work?  Just wondering. . .lol.


----------



## ttester9612

DisneydaveCT said:


> My siblings have been multiple times...even my daughter has been before.  She is going on DCL again in April with her Mom.  I am the main Disney fan in the family and I have yet to go on the DCL.  Maybe I just need to meet a  who encourage me to go on the DCL.
> 
> In case your wondering, I have done one cruise...back in the day of the *Big Red Boat.*
> 
> Yes, we will see each other on the 16th.



I remember the "Big Red Boat" in fact that was my first cruise.  When we first sailed out a storm blow in. That night the waters were very choppy and the boat was a rocking. I felt like I was on a Disney ride....LOVED IT.  Of course we went to Disney after the cruise.


----------



## ctnurse

Another CT girl here


----------



## DisneydaveCT

nurse.darcy said:


> Well Dave. . .I am a  and I encourage you to go on a cruise on DCL. There, did that work?  Just wondering. . .lol.




A princess encouraging me to take a cruise....very .


----------



## DisneydaveCT

ctnurse said:


> Another CT girl here



Hello...what part of Connecticut?


----------



## ctnurse

DisneydaveCT said:


> Hello...what part of Connecticut?



I'm in Southeast CT but hoping to be moving to FL after this horrible winter we had.


----------



## DisneydaveCT

ctnurse said:


> I'm in Southeast CT but hoping to be moving to FL after this horrible winter we had.



I know the feeling about moving to Florida.  My move to Virginia at the end of 2009 was the first step in that process.

I used to live in Central CT, but did live for a couple of years in Southeastern CT in Griswold.


----------



## katydidbug1

DisneydaveCT said:


> Long time no see greetings to my former Connecticut "neighbor" Carrie, and to Katy as well.
> 
> Katy, when were you there last June?  I was there the last week of the month for my 50th birthday.



We were there the first week of June with my step-daughter and her BFF for family vaca.  Did the adults only trip in May for the 2nd Anniversary of our first meeting.


----------



## Carrieannew

DisneydaveCT said:


> Long time no see greetings to my former Connecticut "neighbor" Carrie, and to Katy as well.
> 
> Katy, when were you there last June?  I was there the last week of the month for my 50th birthday.




Howdy! Things have never been better thanks


----------



## ttester9612

*GOOD MORNING! *

 How is everyone this glorious morning?


----------



## CoasterAddict

ttester9612 said:


> *GOOD MORNING! *
> 
> How is everyone this glorious morning?



I'm always a bit offkilter after the time changes, but being very productive in spite of that. 

And my Wii Fit age today is 26. Watch out world.


----------



## Carrieannew

CoasterAddict said:


> I'm always a bit offkilter after the time changes, but being very productive in spite of that.
> 
> And my Wii Fit age today is 26. Watch out world.



I would "like" this post if I could. 

The disboards need a like button like facebook


----------



## ttester9612

I"m so *HAPPY *.......   I was able to add dates to my May trip, new dates are staying May 16-23.   

Now if only my boss would approve my leave.


----------



## Carrieannew

ttester9612 said:


> I"m so *HAPPY *.......   I was able to add dates to my May trip, new dates are staying May 16-23.
> 
> Now if only my boss would approve my leave.



2 days too short 

We arrive on the 25th!


----------



## ttester9612

Carrieannew said:


> 2 days too short
> 
> We arrive on the 25th!



Sorry I have to be back home by the 24th for other commitments.


----------



## katydidbug1

jealous....that is all!


----------



## Carrieannew

ttester9612 said:


> Sorry I have to be back home by the 24th for other commitments.



Thats ok I will see you in Oct!!!! 

And I might be taking a road trip down to Baltimore to visit a friend this summer so I could see you then too!


----------



## ttester9612

Carrieannew said:


> Thats ok I will see you in Oct!!!!
> 
> And I might be taking a road trip down to Baltimore to visit a friend this summer so I could see you then too!


----------



## katydidbug1

Morning to My DisPeeps!!

Well, looks like I got my self a job after being out of work for almost 6 months.  I start this morning.  Its nothing exciting but its a paycheck, which is good.  And Bob gave me the go ahead to start planning a trip for our Anniversary this Jan.   So I took down my old ticker that was for a year and 9 months to just 9 months.  

Hope everyone else is having a good day!!


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> Morning to My DisPeeps!!
> 
> Well, looks like I got my self a job after being out of work for almost 6 months.  I start this morning.  Its nothing exciting but its a paycheck, which is good.  And Bob gave me the go ahead to start planning a trip for our Anniversary this Jan.   So I took down my old ticker that was for a year and 9 months to just 9 months.
> 
> Hope everyone else is having a good day!!



Came to see your new ticker, knew you would have one!!! It looks nice and shiney and new!


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Came to see your new ticker, knew you would have one!!! It looks nice and shiney and new!



It is pretty and shiney isn't it!!!


----------



## ttester9612

katydidbug1 said:


> Morning to My DisPeeps!!
> 
> Well, looks like I got my self a job after being out of work for almost 6 months.  I start this morning.  Its nothing exciting but its a paycheck, which is good.  And Bob gave me the go ahead to start planning a trip for our Anniversary this Jan.   So I took down my old ticker that was for a year and 9 months to just 9 months.
> 
> Hope everyone else is having a good day!!



Great NEWS!   CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## PirateMel

katydidbug1 said:


> It is pretty and shiney isn't it!!!



Very Nice!


----------



## katydidbug1

Just wanted to pop in and say hello....not much new going on here, just plodding along with the new job, and still looking for something better.

I hope you are all doing well!!

Carrie, how many days?


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> Just wanted to pop in and say hello....not much new going on here, just plodding along with the new job, and still looking for something better.
> 
> I hope you are all doing well!!
> 
> Carrie, how many days?



Doh. How did I miss this!!!!!!! 

See below.. oh so prettyyyyyy


----------



## ttester9612

Oh....I just realized....I only have 3 weeks and 3 days left before I'm in my HAPPY place.  And seeing old friends and meeting new ones.


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Doh. How did I miss this!!!!!!!
> 
> See below.. oh so prettyyyyyy





ttester9612 said:


> Oh....I just realized....I only have 3 weeks and 3 days left before I'm in my HAPPY place.  And seeing old friends and meeting new ones.



Carrie and TT your tickers are very pretty....and I am very jealous!!


----------



## Carrieannew

Ummmm look at my ticker. No more months! Just weeks


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Ummmm look at my ticker. No more months! Just weeks



Oooohhh Pretty!!


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

36 days until we head West for DL...


----------



## ttester9612

Carrieannew said:


> Ummmm look at my ticker. No more months! Just weeks







wdwtheplacetobe said:


> 36 days until we head West for DL...






I only have 16 more sleep nights before I'm visiting the Mouse at WDW.


----------



## PirateMel

Carrieannew said:


> Ummmm look at my ticker. No more months! Just weeks



Woo Hoo! are we there yet?

Here we go - single Digit dancing has begun!


​


----------



## jegsnakkernorsk

Such an exciting morning.  So much joy and I'm selfishly excited that I hit the 'One Month mark' on my Disney ticker!


----------



## ttester9612

jegsnakkernorsk said:


> Such an exciting morning.  So much joy and I'm selfishly excited that I hit the 'One Month mark' on my Disney ticker!



 

So you are heading there for Star Wars weekend?  When are you arriving? I'll be there during that weekend.


----------



## DFD

ttester9612 said:


> I'll be there during that weekend.


----------



## PirateMel

​
Woo Hoo! - 7 More Mickey Sleeps!

Then Dreamin Disney Style


----------



## Carrieannew

I don't care that I'm not single digits yet. I am still going to post my dancers!


----------



## katydidbug1

Look at all those pretty dancers....its gonna be a while before I post mine...LOL 255 days till my next adventure!


----------



## ttester9612

I'm with Carrie....not in single digits but getting close


----------



## PirateMel

Carrieannew said:


> I don't care that I'm not single digits yet. I am still going to post my dancers!



Nice banana's


----------



## Carrieannew

PirateMel said:


> Nice banana's



I do not think Bart will like you looking at my banana's! hehehehe


----------



## DFD

katydidbug1 said:


> Look at all those pretty dancers....its gonna be a while before I post mine...LOL 255 days till my next adventure!



if you make  bigger bananas that would be  1 banana equivalent to 5 then you will only need 51 banana ??!!??


----------



## katydidbug1

DFD said:


> if you make  bigger bananas that would be  1 banana equivalent to 5 then you will only need 51 banana ??!!??



I like the way you think...LOL


----------



## DFD

katydidbug1 said:


> I like the way you think...LOL



when my head is not clouded I do come up with Great ideas!!!


----------



## ttester9612

DFD said:


> when my head is not clouded I do come up with Great ideas!!!




Yes you do.....


----------



## DFD

ttester9612 said:


> Yes you do.....



you just wait... my thinking cap is on!!!  And pls! remind me not to take it off ever again!!!


----------



## ttester9612

DFD said:


> you just wait... my thinking cap is on!!!  And pls! remind me not to take it off ever again!!!



Roger!


----------



## DFD

ttester9612 said:


> Roger!



how many more bananas for you TT ???  

And Cait.. I am having those bananas imported from Spain!!!  Just wait 






  Hola!!!!  Kumustas eh Chiquita!!


----------



## katydidbug1

DFD said:


> how many more bananas for you TT ???
> 
> And Cait.. I am having those bananas imported from Spain!!!  Just wait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hola!!!!  Kumustas eh Chiquita!!



OMG....that is hysterical!!


----------



## DFD

katydidbug1 said:


> OMG....that is hysterical!!



 can you imagine 51 of those ??!!??



so TT is that 10 bananas you are counting ???


----------



## ttester9612

Yep I'm finally down to 10 banana marks


----------



## ttester9612

DFD......I love your BIG Banana.


----------



## stitch1986

hey how is everyone, been awhile since was on here couldnt find it haha  hope everyone had a great weekend!


----------



## PirateMel

My Banana's are getting lonely

Finally packed Cait!

Are we there yet?


----------



## ttester9612

I'm finally down in the single digits, 7 more sleep nights.

Cait I am NOT packed!


----------



## Carrieannew

ttester9612 said:


> DFD......I love your BIG Banana.



That's what she said ........ 

Bwwwahhhhhha I couldn't help it


----------



## Carrieannew

ttester9612 said:


> DFD......I love your BIG Banana.



I can finally see single digits in my future!


----------



## PirateMel

Carrieannew said:


> I can finally see single digits in my future!



Woo Hoo!


----------



## DFD

PirateMel said:


> My Banana's are getting lonely
> 
> Finally packed Cait!
> 
> Are we there yet?



packed??? who's packing ???



Carrieannew said:


> That's what she said ........
> 
> Bwwwahhhhhha I couldn't help it







Carrieannew said:


> I can finally see single digits in my future!



hmmmm is this in sigle digit or like Cait's with a multiplyer ???


----------



## Carrieannew

DFD said:


> hmmmm is this in sigle digit or like Cait's with a multiplyer ???



Nope. My banana's are real! Bwwahhhhhhaaa


----------



## DFD

Carrieannew said:


> Nope. My banana's are real! Bwwahhhhhhaaa



  well since you put it that way... how long are you staying... when do you fly out ??? looking at my soon to be posted number of bananas.. we are missing each others arrival by 7 bananas


----------



## CoasterAddict

DFD said:


> packed??? who's packing ???


Yeah, really. I walk out the door with my AP, drivers license and credit card...I love Owner's Locker.


----------



## DFD

CoasterAddict said:


> Yeah, really. I walk out the door with my AP, drivers license and credit card...I love Owner's Locker.



stil no owner's locker here... stil contemplating.. waiting for PirateMel's summation of it all


----------



## ttester9612

CoasterAddict said:


> Yeah, really. I walk out the door with my AP, drivers license and credit card...I love Owner's Locker.





DFD said:


> stil no owner's locker here... stil contemplating.. waiting for PirateMel's summation of it all



I'm been contemplating myself with Owner's Locker.  Is it worth it?  What do you pack in it?


----------



## CoasterAddict

ttester9612 said:


> I'm been contemplating myself with Owner's Locker.  Is it worth it?  What do you pack in it?



My sister, mom and I share one. We keep 2-3 days worth of clothes (shorts, tanks, 1 pair long pants, a jacket, underwear) sneakers and sandals, swimsuits, nightshirts, plus a big plastic bowl for cooking our oatmeal in the morning. Also mouse ears, lanyards, a bunch of dollar-store rain ponchos. Big bottles of shampoo and conditioner (because we're DVC so we don't get fresh little ones every day) and other toiletries. 

You can pack an impressive amount of stuff in a locker if you pack carefully. 

I also learned when I was stranded an extra two days in January that in those circumstances they will bring your locker *back* if it's already been picked up and not charge you for an additional "visit."

We *love* Owner's Locker!


----------



## PirateMel

CoasterAddict said:


> My sister, mom and I share one. We keep 2-3 days worth of clothes (shorts, tanks, 1 pair long pants, a jacket, underwear) sneakers and sandals, swimsuits, nightshirts, plus a big plastic bowl for cooking our oatmeal in the morning. Also mouse ears, lanyards, a bunch of dollar-store rain ponchos. Big bottles of shampoo and conditioner (because we're DVC so we don't get fresh little ones every day) and other toiletries.
> 
> You can pack an impressive amount of stuff in a locker if you pack carefully.
> 
> I also learned when I was stranded an extra two days in January that in those circumstances they will bring your locker *back* if it's already been picked up and not charge you for an additional "visit."
> 
> We *love* Owner's Locker!



Excellent information - First one comes on 05/15 when we get back from the Dream will finish filling it in Oct!  we be awesome not to have to bring shampoo for a weekend!


----------



## CoasterAddict

PirateMel said:


> Excellent information - First one comes on 05/15 when we get back from the Dream will finish filling it in Oct!  we be awesome not to have to bring shampoo for a weekend!



We have our clothes segregated in Eagle Creek packing "cubes"--generic ones also available at Target. Helps keep thing organized and makes it faster to find your own swimsuit.


----------



## PirateMel

CoasterAddict said:


> We have our clothes segregated in Eagle Creek packing "cubes"--generic ones also available at Target. Helps keep thing organized and makes it faster to find your own swimsuit.



Will check them out, I have everything in Ziplock bags - Big ones!
Love Zippies!


----------



## Carrieannew

DFD said:


> well since you put it that way... how long are you staying... when do you fly out ??? looking at my soon to be posted number of bananas.. we are missing each others arrival by 7 bananas



I am there from May 25th Weds and we are not leaving until Sunday June 6th!!!!! 

We have 9 nights at POFQ and then 2 at ASMU that we added on because ya'll are enablers!


----------



## katydidbug1

Ok, who is going to keep me company, while Mel and Carrie have abandoned me?


----------



## DFD

Carrieannew said:


> I am there from May 25th Weds and we are not leaving until Sunday June 6th!!!!!
> 
> We have 9 nights at POFQ and then 2 at ASMU that we added on because *ya'll are enablers!*



well!!!    <---  I know you dont hug!  But we can work on that later!



katydidbug1 said:


> Ok, who is going to keep me company, while Mel and Carrie have abandoned me?



we are on FB missy plus unlimited texting works very well!


----------



## ttester9612

CoasterAddict said:


> My sister, mom and I share one. We keep 2-3 days worth of clothes (shorts, tanks, 1 pair long pants, a jacket, underwear) sneakers and sandals, swimsuits, nightshirts, plus a big plastic bowl for cooking our oatmeal in the morning. Also mouse ears, lanyards, a bunch of dollar-store rain ponchos. Big bottles of shampoo and conditioner (because we're DVC so we don't get fresh little ones every day) and other toiletries.
> 
> You can pack an impressive amount of stuff in a locker if you pack carefully.
> 
> I also learned when I was stranded an extra two days in January that in those circumstances they will bring your locker *back* if it's already been picked up and not charge you for an additional "visit."
> 
> We *love* Owner's Locker!





CoasterAddict said:


> We have our clothes segregated in Eagle Creek packing "cubes"--generic ones also available at Target. Helps keep thing organized and makes it faster to find your own swimsuit.



Great information, I might have to invested in one.  The only problem I have is the clothes.  My weight keeps going up and down, never know what size I'm going to be at the next trip  (will it be up or will it be down) 

My dates are May 16-23rd....Carrie I'll miss you by 2 days   But  I will see you in Oct


----------



## DFD

ttester9612 said:


> Great information, I might have to invested in one.  The only problem I have is the clothes.  My weight keeps going up and down, never know what size I'm going to be at the next trip  (will it be up or will it be down)
> 
> My dates are May 16-23rd....Carrie I'll miss you by 2 days   But  I will see you in Oct






​
6 bananas for you TT!!!!!!! 


​


----------



## ttester9612

Duck...It was 6.....now I'm down to 5 bananas


----------



## Carrieannew

DFD said:


> well!!!    <---  I* know you dont hug*!  But we can work on that later!



NO HUGS hehe. I am so glad that is common knowledge. I have done my job well. I need a t-shirt that says Carrie does not do hugs! Hehe



ttester9612 said:


> Great information, I might have to invested in one.  The only problem I have is the clothes.  My weight keeps going up and down, never know what size I'm going to be at the next trip  (will it be up or will it be down)
> 
> My dates are May 16-23rd....Carrie I'll miss you by 2 days   But  I will see you in Oct



I know!!! But we will have Oct and hopefully I will make a MD meet before then also.


----------



## DFD

ttester9612 said:


> Duck...It was 6.....now I'm down to 5 bananas



woohoooo 5 bananas huh !!!



​
so excited... grabbing some more popcorn while waiting for your trip to come TT!!!


​


Carrieannew said:


> NO HUGS hehe. I am so glad that is common knowledge. I have done my job well. I need a t-shirt that says Carrie does not do hugs! Hehe



will have to make you a pin...  you know when I 1st met Mel she froze when I hugged her... but we got to an understanding :


----------



## Carrieannew

DFD said:


> will have to make you a pin...  you know when I 1st met Mel she froze when I hugged her... but we got to an understanding :



OMG Mel is soooo not a hugger either.


----------



## DFD

Carrieannew said:


> OMG Mel is soooo not a hugger either.



she got used to me.. as long as I behave...  and folow the rules of engagement!


----------



## Carrieannew

DFD said:


> she got used to me.. as long as I behave...  and folow the rules of engagement!


----------



## DFD

"burp"


----------



## Carrieannew

Since most are gone I will post my bananas. Sooooo close to single digits







And need to add


----------



## ttester9612

To Go...!





Carrieannew said:


> OMG Mel is soooo not a hugger either.



I must be special...because Mel and you allow  from me.


----------



## Carrieannew

ttester9612 said:


> To Go...!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must be special...because Mel and you allow  from me.



Nice bananas!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

You are sooooooooooooo special. Remember that time you broke the glass at the hard rock in baltimore and I had to shut you off. hehehehe


----------



## DFD

ttester9612 said:


> To Go...!



Love those bananas... heard from Bart and Mel.. they are sailing away   they know I wish them all the happiness and fun but I just want them back inland!!!  

For now all I can do is wait and have some  !!!













 Carrie


----------



## ttester9612

Carrieannew said:


> Nice bananas!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> You are sooooooooooooo special. Remember that time you broke the glass at the hard rock in baltimore and I had to _*shut*_ you off. hehehehe


----------



## Carrieannew

DFD said:


> Love those bananas... heard from Bart and Mel.. they are sailing away   they know I wish them all the happiness and fun but I just want them back inland!!!
> 
> For now all I can do is wait and have some  !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carrie




I saw that!!!!!!!!!!!!



ttester9612 said:


>



I might even have some photos of this......


----------



## DFD

Carrieannew said:


> I saw that!!!!!!!!!!!!



What ???  Huh ??? who ???? 









































 Carrie!!!


----------



## Carrieannew

DFD said:


> What ???  Huh ??? who ????
> 
> 
> 
> Carrie!!!



Did you see our other tickers match! You are stuck with me now


----------



## DFD

Carrieannew said:


> Did you see our other tickers match! You are stuck with me now



HAHAHA you sure am the one who's stuck????


----------



## katydidbug1

Hola DisPeeps!!!

Loved the pics that Mel sent the day before yesterday and of course yesterday!!  Make me a little jealous!!  but just a little.  While they are celebrating 2 years this weekend, Bob and I will be celebrating 3 years.


----------



## DFD

katydidbug1 said:


> Hola DisPeeps!!!
> 
> Loved the pics that Mel sent the day before yesterday and of course yesterday!!  Make me a little jealous!!  but just a little.  While they are celebrating 2 years this weekend, Bob and I will be celebrating 3 years.



Congratulations and more wonderful years to come!!!​


----------



## ttester9612

katydidbug1 said:


> Hola DisPeeps!!!
> 
> Loved the pics that Mel sent the day before yesterday and of course yesterday!!  Make me a little jealous!!  but just a little.  While they are celebrating 2 years this weekend, Bob and I will be celebrating 3 years.




Has it been 3 yrs already....boy time flies....I'm so happy for Bob and you.


----------



## katydidbug1

DFD said:


> Congratulations and more wonderful years to come!!!​



Many thanks 



ttester9612 said:


> Has it been 3 yrs already....boy time flies....I'm so happy for Bob and you.



Yup, its been three years.  Time sure does fly when you are having fun!  And we are having fun. 

Lets see some  from y'all who are going soon!!!!


----------



## ttester9612

Oh   only ONE more sleep day.



I'm so excited it I just can't hide it DISNEY DISNEY DISNEY on my mind!

 

It's almost PARTY time!


----------



## DFD

ttester9612 said:


> Oh   only ONE more sleep day.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so excited it I just can't hide it DISNEY DISNEY DISNEY on my mind!
> 
> 
> 
> It's almost PARTY time!



Woohoooo  am so excited for you!!!  I might not be able to sleep too cause your excitement is very engaging hahahaha where's my Xanax!!!     better yet I will stick to !!!!


----------



## Floydian

I'm not sure I've ever chimed in on this thread, but I just had to say that I'm jealous of all of your tickers. That's the downside of living 15 minutes from every park, no countdown tickers! I mean, how do you countdown to something that's closer to your home than the nearest WalMart?


----------



## DFD

Floydian said:


> I'm not sure I've ever chimed in on this thread, but I just had to say that I'm jealous of all of your tickers. That's the downside of living 15 minutes from every park, no countdown tickers! I mean, how do you countdown to something that's closer to your home than the nearest WalMart?



well you can place a ticker on the time when you meet us


----------



## Carrieannew

Excuse me... EXCUSEEEEE ME 




Single digits baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DFD

Carrieannew said:


> Excuse me... EXCUSEEEEE ME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Single digits baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!











let me grab some  for that!!!


----------



## Carrieannew

DFD said:


> let me grab some  for that!!!



And I pulled out the suitcases. Logan has over 20 outfits so far... And I had to limit his shoes too


----------



## DFD

Carrieannew said:


> And I pulled out the suitcases. Logan has over 20 outfits so far... And I had to limit his shoes too



make sure you bring a couple for you!  and we have that dinner date dont forget!!!


----------



## Carrieannew

DFD said:


> make sure you bring a couple for you!  and we have that dinner date dont forget!!!




 

For this trip next week I will be doing everything last minute for myself. I have not even thought about what I need yet. And when I get to go solo in Oct its going to be awesome to not have allllll of Logan's things


----------



## DFD

rut roe my  is almost empty!!!!!


----------



## DFD

to sleepy to be eating all this popcorn!!!







​
Carrie??!!??


----------



## Carrieannew

DFD said:


> to sleepy to be eating all this popcorn!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> Carrie??!!??



Hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrre

Well for another 7 minutes. Then its off to the normal non stop fun that is called my nighttime routine. Throw in meeting with trainer tonight and this is me 

6 more sleeps


----------



## DFD

Carrieannew said:


> Hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrre
> 
> Well for another 7 minutes. Then its off to the normal non stop fun that is called my nighttime routine. Throw in meeting with trainer tonight and this is me
> 
> 6 more sleeps



hmmm 6 bananas eh!!!  and here I am stuck all those popcorn boohoo!!!


----------



## katydidbug1

Ok peeps, where are all the dancing


----------



## DFD

​
anybody care for some popcorn???  TGIF!!!


----------



## katydidbug1

DFD said:


> ​
> anybody care for some popcorn???  TGIF!!!



I'll take some!


----------



## ttester9612

I'm not dancing or eating popcorn any more. 

I'm going home today .. waiting for ME pickup.


----------



## DFD

ttester9612 said:


> I'm not dancing or eating popcorn any more.
> 
> I'm going home today .. waiting for ME pickup.





we need to do lunch or something in between... sights to check out in our area!!!  Sangria to taste!!!!  will send you a copy of my schedule


----------



## ToddRN

So, whats the best popcorn... microwaved?  hot air popper?  Stircrazy?  Good old fashioned pot and cover on stove?  Jiffypop?  That thing you use at campfires?  Movie theatre?  ?!?!?!?


----------



## CoasterAddict

ToddRN said:


> So, whats the best popcorn... microwaved?  hot air popper?  Stircrazy?  Good old fashioned pot and cover on stove?  Jiffypop?  That thing you use at campfires?  Movie theatre?  ?!?!?!?



I vote movie theater if you can find one that uses real butter and not that weird flavored grease.  I think there are still a few around.


----------



## Carrieannew

That is all


----------



## DFD

ToddRN said:


> So, whats the best popcorn... microwaved?  hot air popper?  Stircrazy?  Good old fashioned pot and cover on stove?  Jiffypop?  That thing you use at campfires?  Movie theatre?  ?!?!?!?



extra butter with a lil pepper from a Movie Tub type Popcorn... with a  good movie and good company is the best POPCORN!!! anywhere,,, anytime 



Carrieannew said:


> That is all



one banana for you... and here I am just munching!




​


----------



## ttester9612

ToddRN said:


> So, whats the best popcorn... microwaved?  hot air popper?  Stircrazy?  Good old fashioned pot and cover on stove?  Jiffypop?  That thing you use at campfires?  Movie theatre?  ?!?!?!?



Totally movie popcorn with the REAL butter



Carrieannew said:


> That is all



  You have FUN!


----------



## DFD

how do you eat your bagel???












       ​


----------



## libertybell7

Hey gang...Been a long time since i've been on here..  Cant believe that is has been 3 years....Amazing.....Dreams do come true....But they may take a little work.....BRING BACK THE CHAT!!!! Haha..


----------



## libertybell7

Miss this place...And the real persons that came with it......Such fun...


----------



## lovemickeyshouse

Floydian said:


> I'm not sure I've ever chimed in on this thread, but I just had to say that I'm jealous of all of your tickers. That's the downside of living 15 minutes from every park, no countdown tickers! I mean, how do you countdown to something that's closer to your home than the nearest WalMart?



I would trade places with you any day


----------



## ttester9612

libertybell7 said:


> Hey gang...Been a long time since i've been on here..  Cant believe that is has been 3 years....Amazing.....Dreams do come true....But they may take a little work.....BRING BACK THE CHAT!!!! Haha..





Glad to see you back....where have you been hiding out.


----------



## DFD




----------



## Dizmom0923

libertybell7 said:


> Miss this place...And the real persons that came with it......Such fun...



I know huh????  I don't think half of them talk anymore....


----------



## dismem98

Dizmom0923 said:


> I know huh????  I don't think half of them talk anymore....





I know it's not the same but think we could revive it if we all promise to behave ourselves  


I still talk to a lot but more private.  Think the drama has died and really glad everyone had a good time at WDW in May.  I had such a good time meeting up with Graeme and Darcy again.  See Brad all the time when I go.

Now if we could do a do over for May that would be fun.

BTW -  a shout out to Shawn and Jill ....congrats on 3 yrs   

What up Danielle!!   (that's NO talk for those that don't know it)

Patty


----------



## Dizmom0923

Patty!!!!!!!!  I was just thinking about you and wondering where you have been!  I even checked other peoples pages to see if I was.....(deep breath), deleted!  How are you?????


----------



## CoasterAddict

dismem98 said:


> I know it's not the same but think we could revive it if we all promise to behave ourselves


What kind of fun would *that* be?


----------



## dismem98

Dizmom0923 said:


> Patty!!!!!!!!  I was just thinking about you and wondering where you have been!  I even checked other peoples pages to see if I was.....(deep breath), deleted!  How are you?????





I disappear at times....sorry
but I think of most of you often
Will explain later

Pm me your phone number again  Not on FB anymore so don't have it
Coming again to NO this summer
Bought my son a lot to build on so have to see how it goes.
It's in Lakeview on WestEnd Blvd

Later chicka....
Patty


----------



## libertybell7

ttester9612 said:


> Glad to see you back....where have you been hiding out.



Hiding nowhere...
Just living my dear....


----------



## libertybell7

Dismem98....
Dizmom0293....

My DIS Friends....

Now how do I post this...Been awhile....


----------



## libertybell7




----------



## libertybell7

Rope drop...


----------



## Dizmom0923

I miss ya'll...

Patty, I live not even 10 minutes from there...woohoo!!!!!!  

I LOVE MY DIS FRIENDS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dizmom0923

libertybell7 said:


> Rope drop...



Can we run for it??


----------



## ttester9612

dismem98 said:


> I know it's not the same but think we could revive it if we all promise to behave ourselves
> 
> 
> I still talk to a lot but more private.  Think the drama has died and really glad everyone had a good time at WDW in May.  I had such a good time meeting up with Graeme and Darcy again.  See Brad all the time when I go.
> 
> Now if we could do a do over for May that would be fun.
> 
> BTW -  a shout out to Shawn and Jill ....congrats on 3 yrs
> 
> What up Danielle!!   (that's NO talk for those that don't know it)
> 
> Patty



Patty glad to see you are still around....miss chatting with you.   Sorry to hear you are no longer on FB. 



Dizmom0923 said:


> Patty!!!!!!!!  I was just thinking about you and wondering where you have been!  I even checked other peoples pages to see if I was.....(deep breath), deleted!  How are you?????



Danielle....who would delete you from FB. 



libertybell7 said:


> Hiding nowhere...
> Just living my dear....



Me too   

BTW Happy Anniversary to Jill and you.  It's hard to believe it's been 3 years    Time flies when you are having FUN!


----------



## DFD

going through depression... again!!!


----------



## katydidbug1

DFD said:


> going through depression... again!!!



Well at least you have a few trips to count down too


----------



## Kaylove

DFD said:


> going through depression...



Your not the only one


----------



## DFD

katydidbug1 said:


> Well at least you have a few trips to count down too



  I know and its the counting that is the heardest part.... 


Kaylove said:


> Your not the only one



but you are in Florida already  How far from the Motherland???  I just left this morning and am homesick already...


----------



## Dizmom0923

ttester9612 said:


> Patty glad to see you are still around....miss chatting with you.   Sorry to hear you are no longer on FB.
> 
> 
> 
> Danielle....who would delete you from FB.
> 
> 
> 
> Me too
> 
> BTW Happy Anniversary to Jill and you.  It's hard to believe it's been 3 years    Time flies when you are having FUN!



Ya never know... How have you been???


----------



## Carrieannew

DFD said:


> going through depression... again!!!



Ditto!!!! 135 is far to long


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Ditto!!!! 135 is far to long



see all I am hearing is Blah Blah Blah....my trip if it happens it still to far away...LOL


----------



## dismem98

Hey Teresa - I missed seeing you this year too.  Maybe next year will work for more people.

Had to close my acct on FB because I am doing one for my business
and as much as I love my dis-friends I have to be careful.  

Going again in Aug and hopefully sometime for F&W.  
Shawn, hope you n Jill will come visit in Aug  

Patty


----------



## DFD

katydidbug1 said:


> see all I am hearing is Blah Blah Blah....my trip if it happens it still to far away...LOL



hmmm maybe me and Carrie can come visit


----------



## katydidbug1

DFD said:


> hmmm maybe me and Carrie can come visit



Umm..yeah, I always love having house guests, but I live just south of the middle of nowhere.  Would take all of 15 min to show y'all the sights....LOL.

I'm gonna make our Jan trip happen!  I am determined!!  By the time Jan rolls around both of us are going need a vacation!!


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> Umm..yeah, I always love having house guests, but I live just south of the middle of nowhere.  Would take all of 15 min to show y'all the sights....LOL.
> 
> I'm gonna make our Jan trip happen!  I am determined!!  By the time Jan rolls around both of us are going need a vacation!!



Ditto! Our trips are a few weeks apart, always seems to be so hehe.


----------



## DFD

Carrieannew said:


> Ditto! Our trips are a few weeks apart, always seems to be so hehe.



maybe Cait can come visit MA in a couple of weeks


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Ditto! Our trips are a few weeks apart, always seems to be so hehe.



At least we will have company planning our trips 



DFD said:


> maybe Cait can come visit MA in a couple of weeks



I wish I could, its been over 2 years since I have been back in MA, its just not in the cards this year.  I wish it was, I would love to see my family and my friends, but alas, the whole out of work for 6 months put a crimp in vacation plans for us, until at least January


----------



## DFD

DFD said:


> maybe Cait can come visit MA in a couple of weeks



soooooooooo tempted to book a flight.... arrgghhh that $10 coupon lil debbie is nagging at my tail!!!


----------



## ttester9612

Dizmom0923 said:


> Ya never know... How have you been???



Been very busy...work...home....church....school (final exams).  I need another vacation.



DFD said:


> going through depression... again!!!



Do I need to slap you woman.....to bounce you out of this depression!  We will be seeing each other in a few weeks, I can do it then.  MOVIE TIME!


----------



## DFD

ttester9612 said:


> *I need another vacation.*
> 
> 
> Do I need to slap you woman.....to bounce you out of this depression!  We will be seeing each other in a few weeks, I can do it then.  MOVIE TIME!



OUCH!!!!!!

!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DisneydaveCT

DFD said:


> going through depression... again!!!



At least you have a few trips planned.  I am still working on when I will be able to get down to WDW for a few days.


----------



## DFD




----------



## katydidbug1

DFD said:


>



Ohhh....Looks like Ms Duck is having an idea!


----------



## ttester9612

DFD said:


>





katydidbug1 said:


> Ohhh....Looks like Ms Duck is having an idea!



Knowing the Duck....she's probably lining up another trip to you know where


----------



## DFD

katydidbug1 said:


> Ohhh....Looks like Ms Duck is having an idea!



me ??? never !?!    



ttester9612 said:


> Knowing the Duck....she's probably lining up another trip to you know where



Ms. T.. I think I need 2 extra weekends a months... wish when they changed the Zodiac they added some weekends also in the count  

 think about December


----------



## PirateMel

No more book facing at work so back to plotting here - 

Are we there yet?


----------



## ttester9612

piratemel said:


> no more book facing at work so back to plotting here -
> 
> *are we there yet?*



i wish!


----------



## katydidbug1

PirateMel said:


> No more book facing at work so back to plotting here -
> 
> Are we there yet?



Boo on no FB at work!!


----------



## DFD

PirateMel said:


> No more book facing at work so back to plotting here -
> 
> Are we there yet?





katydidbug1 said:


> Boo on no FB at work!!



welcome to my World/Quarry!!!!!!!!!!



ttester9612 said:


> i wish!



soon!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## katydidbug1

TGIF!!!!

Who is doing something fun this weekend?  Me, well I am helping my DSD cook dinner for her Daddy tomorrow night


----------



## ttester9612

katydidbug1 said:


> TGIF!!!!
> 
> Who is doing something fun this weekend?  Me, well I am helping my DSD cook dinner for her Daddy tomorrow night



I wish...doing homework and then have final exams


----------



## Dizmom0923

Nothing exciting here....quiet time, both kids are gone till tommorrow.


----------



## Master Mason

woohooooo  going to DL next weekend, first time in over 8 months


----------



## katydidbug1

Master Mason said:


> woohooooo  going to DL next weekend, first time in over 8 months



Yeah!!!  Have fun!!!


----------



## DFD

katydidbug1 said:


> TGIF!!!!
> 
> Who is doing something fun this weekend?  Me, well I am helping my DSD cook dinner for her Daddy tomorrow night



had  a very exciting and wonderful weekend... sad that it is about to end...

at one point a suggestion was thrown at my plate that I should just have a relationship with my friends which in reality the best relationships I have...... I am glad I do have such great set of friends... P R I C E L E S S !!!


----------



## ttester9612

DFD said:


> had  a very exciting and wonderful weekend... sad that it is about to end...
> 
> at one point a suggestion was thrown at my plate that I should just have a relationship with my friends which in reality the best relationships I have...... I am glad I do have such great set of friends... P R I C E L E S S !!!



DITTO!


----------



## katydidbug1

DFD said:


> had  a very exciting and wonderful weekend... sad that it is about to end...
> 
> at one point a suggestion was thrown at my plate that I should just have a relationship with my friends which in reality the best relationships I have...... I am glad I do have such great set of friends... P R I C E L E S S !!!



Sounds like you had a good weekend?


----------



## DFD

ttester9612 said:


> DITTO!


 weish you were there...



katydidbug1 said:


> Sounds like you had a good weekend?



yes Cait!!!  Always!!! who will not have a wonderful time when you get to go home to see family!!!


----------



## DFD

on the phone with SWA and a Wench!!!!!!  can this night get any better!!!  

TT pls. check text and or email!!!!!!


----------



## DisneydaveCT

DFD said:


> had  a very exciting and wonderful weekend... sad that it is about to end...
> 
> at one point a suggestion was thrown at my plate that I should just have a relationship with my friends which in reality the best relationships I have...... I am glad I do have such great set of friends... P R I C E L E S S !!!



When one of my sisters got married, her wedding invitation said that she was was inviting you to watch her marry her best friend.


----------



## DFD

DisneydaveCT said:


> When one of my sisters got married, her wedding invitation said that she was was inviting you to watch her marry her best friend.



confused... I re read the above statement... do I know your sister or you were invited by your sister friend to her wedding ???


----------



## DFD

OMG !!!  I think I have died and got to heaven after I click pay!!!  am so ready for F&W now !


----------



## katydidbug1

DFD said:


> OMG !!!  I think I have died and got to heaven after I click pay!!!  am so ready for F&W now !



So jealous of all of you going to F&W


----------



## Carrieannew

Timmy your new ticker makes me sad. Does that mean you are not heading this way for the 4th?


----------



## DFD

Carrieannew said:


> Timmy your new ticker makes me sad. Does that mean you are not heading this way for the 4th?



Carrie... so many things opened for the 4th... waiting for broker for a contract !!!  Then spirit opened the $11 flight to BOS...  aacckkkk I am bursting with joy 

Did u get my text last night... was trying to call you about SWA... but Mel told me this morning about jet blue!!!  dislike botton for JetBlue!!!


----------



## Carrieannew

DFD said:


> Carrie... so many things opened for the 4th... waiting for broker for a contract !!!  Then spirit opened the $11 flight to BOS...  aacckkkk I am bursting with joy
> 
> Did u get my text last night... was trying to call you about SWA... but Mel told me this morning about jet blue!!!  dislike botton for JetBlue!!!



What the fudge. I did not get any text last night either. 

I am alright either way. I just wish I could make my dates longer but I feel very bad mommy guilt about 4 nights away already even though my family says its ok. Plus I am running out of vacation time. Right now I come in Oct 20th thurs am around 11am and leave Mon the 24th at 6pm. Are you still there then?


----------



## DFD

Carrieannew said:


> What the fudge. I did not get any text last night either.
> 
> I am alright either way. I just wish I could make my dates longer but I feel very bad mommy guilt about 4 nights away already even though my family says its ok. Plus I am running out of vacation time. Right now I come in Oct 20th thurs am around 11am and leave Mon the 24th at 6pm. Are you still there then?



yes def'ly still there !!!!


----------



## Carrieannew

DFD said:


> yes def'ly still there !!!!



Ok ok ok I calmned down. 

I'm still trying to figure out a way to be ok with leaving for 5 nights. My family is great but the damn mommy guilt is stopping me


----------



## DFD

Carrieannew said:


> Ok ok ok I calmned down.
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out a way to be ok with leaving for 5 nights. My family is great but the damn mommy guilt is stopping me



hmmmm cant help you with that... but you know your support system.. if they say its OK then it should be Ok   and its like we cierce you to do such thing every month.. well we try...


----------



## DFD




----------



## ttester9612




----------



## DFD

everybody sleeping ????


----------



## DFD

18 minutes and I get to go home


----------



## katydidbug1

DFD said:


> 18 minutes and I get to go home



Hope you got some good sleep!


----------



## DFD

katydidbug1 said:


> Hope you got some good sleep!


----------



## lovemickeyshouse

Carrieannew said:


> Ok ok ok I calmned down.
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out a way to be ok with leaving for 5 nights. My family is great but the damn mommy guilt is stopping me[/QUOlIC
> Live a little your a cute woman so enjoy life your daughter will understand when she gets older trust me ,


----------



## DFD

so many bananas so long of a wait to be home!!!


----------



## Dizmom0923

DFD said:


> so many bananas so long of a wait to be home!!!




Thats a whole lot of bananas Duck!!!!!  When is the next trip???


----------



## Carrieannew

lovemickeyshouse said:


> Ok ok ok I calmned down.
> Live a little your a cute woman so enjoy life your daughter will understand when she gets older trust me ,



Oh ok thanks I think


----------



## DFD

Carrieannew said:


> Oh ok thanks I think



yah think ?????????


----------



## ttester9612

DFD said:


> yah think ?????????


----------



## DFD

ttester9612 said:


>







I got a tummy ache!!!  I ate a Big Mac!!!!!!!  why did I do that!


----------



## Carrieannew

DFD said:


> I got a tummy ache!!!  I ate a Big Mac!!!!!!!  why did I do that!



Mmmmm big mac


----------



## DFD

Carrieannew said:


> Mmmmm big mac



bad bad choice


----------



## Carrieannew

DFD said:


> bad bad choice



Still jealous. I did treat myself to a burger at Fridays for my birthday weekend. It was a tasty treat


----------



## DFD

Carrieannew said:


> Still jealous. I did treat myself to a burger at Fridays for my birthday weekend. It was a tasty treat



 I am so looking forward to this weekend's meal it is sad!!!   
 is it this weekend you are coming   ( I know which weekend I was just saying...)


----------



## Carrieannew

DFD said:


> I am so looking forward to this weekend's meal it is sad!!!
> is it this weekend you are coming   ( I know which weekend I was just saying...)



Sadly no trips for me outside of disney. With going in Dec now I needed to cut something. 

I won't get to see ya till Oct


----------



## DFD

Carrieannew said:


> Sadly no trips for me outside of disney. With going in Dec now I needed to cut something.
> 
> I won't get to see ya till Oct



wait a minute!!!!!!!!!!!  what happened to end of July ?!?!?!?


----------



## Dizmom0923

ttester9612 said:


>




I laughed too....


----------



## DFD

Dizmom0923 said:


> I laughed too....


----------



## DFD

what does your waiting banana look like ???  


Mine goes like this!!!


----------



## PirateMel

just wanted to see my ticker today


----------



## DFD




----------



## ttester9612

PirateMel said:


> just wanted to see my ticker today



I wish....I am so ready!


----------



## DFD

One Banana Down!!!!!!  One Banana less....


----------



## Carrieannew

90 bananas for me!! 

10 days flew by I just hit double digits it feels like


----------



## DFD

another banana bit the dust... so long!!!


----------



## DFD




----------



## ttester9612

DFD said:


>



Right back at you


----------



## DFD




----------



## Master Mason

Wow no posts in two plus months


----------



## ttester9612

Master Mason said:


> Wow no posts in two plus months



I guess everyone has been busy or as me been mostly on Facebook. Some of us have been to WDW twice in the last 2 months.  One of those trips included a Disney Wedding. 

_*HAPPY NEW YEAR!*_


----------



## Master Mason

ttester9612 said:


> I guess everyone has been busy or as me been mostly on Facebook. Some of us have been to WDW twice in the last 2 months.  One of those trips included a Disney Wedding.
> 
> _*HAPPY NEW YEAR!*_



yeah I know that feeling, been down to DL 3 times in the last 3 months, probably not back till Feb, but this last time we bought DVC, so we will be in FL either Sept or Oct of next year, just need to work out the details.


----------



## Master Mason

I finally have a reason for a ticker.  Isn't it beautiful


----------



## ttester9612

Master Mason said:


> yeah I know that feeling, been down to DL 3 times in the last 3 months, probably not back till Feb, but this last time we bought DVC, so we will be in FL either Sept or Oct of next year, just need to work out the details.


----------



## oldkeywestkim

Last summer, I started a group on facebook with the purpose of bringing Disney lovers who are single together. If you are on facebook, look for "Singles who love all things Disney". We would love to have you join us. There are lots of people on there already from the Disboards, probably some you know!

It's a closed group, which does NOT mean you aren't welcome. It just means it's private, so only group members can see the activity. If you find us, click "Ask to join", and one of us will be happy to add you.

Thanks, and I hope to see you real soon!!!


----------



## zianha

Master Mason said:


> I finally have a reason for a ticker.  Isn't it beautiful



Awwww! A disney countdown ticker is always beautiful!!! 
Hope you all have a great trip!


----------



## DFD




----------



## Carrieannew

DFD said:


>


----------

